#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-14
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<EvilPhoenix> and good bacon to you, sir.
<EvilPhoenix> </lies>
<InHisName1> good morning anyone ?
<andrew> morning
<EvilPhoenix> bleh
<andrew> morning
<InHisName1> Goooooood Morrrrrninnnnggggg, andrew and EvilPhoenix
 * InHisName now bids EvilPhoenix and andrew a great! mornin'
<andrew> a "great! mornin'"?
<InHisName> Would you rather I wish you an abysmal morning ?
<JonathanD> andrew: have a terrible morning kind sir.
<ChinnoDog> "great! morning'" sounds like a Cracker Barrel breakfast special
<ChinnoDog> s/morning/mornin
<andrew> InHisName JonathanD: No, I just think it would be better expressed as "great morning!"
<JonathanD> Lets go to cracker barrel.
<andrew> eh
<InHisName> I've had enough crackers this weekend,  I'm ready for Whole Foods market.
<MutantTurkey> D: forgot to start ssh daemon before i left my house. shucks.
<ChinnoDog> You start yours manually?
<MutantTurkey> I disabled it because it was hanging with a conf problem.
<MutantTurkey> fixed it then forgot to add it back to my daemons array.
<ChinnoDog> mm, extra crispy bacon
<MutantTurkey> bacon
<MutantTurkey> http://baconorbeercan.com
<PennBot> Title: BACON or BEERCAN! (at baconorbeercan.com)
<MutantTurkey> relevant link: http://hairpieceorherpes.com
<PennBot> Title: HAIRPIECE or HERPES - BROUGHT TO YOU BY THE CREATORS OF BACON or BEERCAN! (at hairpieceorherpes.com)
<MutantTurkey> :D
<ChinnoDog> lol. "we almost got sued"
<MutantTurkey> haha
<deejoe> arch, eh?
<MutantTurkey> Arch eh? :D
<MutantTurkey> I don't use ubuntu, i just hang out here because i like to bother ChinnoDog
<deejoe> no worries, I was just noticing that the term "daemon array" seems to be peculiar to Arch
<MutantTurkey> yeah.
<MutantTurkey> I think we stole it from BSD's init system.
<MutantTurkey> basically you just define them DAEMONS=("udev" "ssh" "lighttpd") etc and then our init scripts just run each part of the array (those are names of files in our /etc/rc.d)
<MutantTurkey> much the simplest way to go about things
<ChinnoDog> the Arch wiki has a lot of incredibly useful information, just like the Gentoo wiki. It must be an incredible PITA to mantain though.
<ChinnoDog> Meaning, running Arch is a PITA to mantain
<MutantTurkey> PITA?
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> not at all.
<MutantTurkey> I have not yet had to reinstall archlinux, since i switch like 2-3 years ago.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: PITA is pain in the toosh
<PennBot> Okay, ChinnoDog.
<MutantTurkey> arch is rolling release, never had any problems with xorg or anything
<ChinnoDog> How much work to bring up a new system?
<MutantTurkey> and i run their [testing] branch
<MutantTurkey> not so much
<MutantTurkey> install is fairly simple, almost like debians
<MutantTurkey> with a whole dialog boxes and all
<MutantTurkey> then after that its mostly just pacman -S xorg dbus gnome etc.
<MutantTurkey_> D: cruddy internets
<MutantTurkey_> y u no work.
<oz120> hello
<JonathanD> hi.
<ChinnoDog> hi oz120
<oz120> i was wondering if this is where i could find some local help
<JonathanD> Are you in PA?
<oz120> somerset county
<JonathanD> probably then.
<oz120> i was wondering what distros you are all using if you dont mind me asking
<oz120> i have been experimenting with alot of differnt ones and now my system has crashed so its time for a updated distro
<JonathanD> I mostly use debian and ubuntu.
<JonathanD> I used to use cent
<oz120> i have xubuntu 7.04 and suse 10.1 i was using ubuntu 8.04 but i cant find my live cd and the only computer have have with a burner is the one i need the cds for
<oz120> so i seem to be in a real pickel
<oz120> lol
<ChinnoDog> is xubuntu 7.04 on liveCD?
<ChinnoDog> If you can boot to xubuntu 7.04 CD you can use it to download and burn ISO for new verison.
<oz120> no only gives me option of texxt based install
<oz120> my only live cd was the ubuntu8.x
<oz120> and now i cant find that cd
<oz120> i am attempting to install suse 10.1 right now but it keeps having my ignor things that just a weekago i didnt have to ignor during install
<andrew> Are you able to use a USB drive to boot your computer?
<oz120> no
<oz120> i am atempting the suse10.1 install agian now but it tells me something like 10 hours to finish
<ChinnoDog> So if I understand correctly the computer you are on now does not have a burner, and the other computer does not have software to operate the burner. Does your internet work when you do the text mode install? That should be sufficient to download and burn a new CD.
<oz120> no when in the text mod installer it wount see the onboard NIC
<oz120> with xubuntu
<oz120> only way that pc can see the NIC is with the suse 10.1
<oz120> i am once agian attempting that suse 10.1 install
<ChinnoDog> k. If you have the tools in suse to d/l and burn the CD that is fine too.
<oz120> the biggist thing that i dont understand is one time i install everything goes fine in about 2 hours but the next time it says there are errors and i need to ignore all kinds of packets to continue install
<ChinnoDog> Could be flaky CD drive or bad memory
<ChinnoDog> (among others)
<ChinnoDog> If you can get the new CD it has memtest86 on it in the boot menu
<ChinnoDog> intermittent problems like that can also be a power supply issue
<oz120> like right now its running fine says 3:49:10 for time
<oz120> i just changed PS last one burned up
<oz120> and changed both sticks of ram
<bigfabdaddy> hello
<bigfabdaddy> oz120,
<oz120> mybad that my phone got a mind of its own since i started messing with the android  code
<oz120> lol
<ChinnoDog> As long as it doesn't start calling 900 numbers or ordering upgrades for itself with your credit card you are probably fine.
<ChinnoDog> That would give new meaning to "phone sex".
<oz120> yeah
<deejoe> that would be the whole Internet of Things intersecting with Rule 34
<ChinnoDog> Rule 34?
<oz120> i was hoping to start playing with the voice commands or figure out a way to load a low grade GUI onto it and still keep the phone portion working
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rule%2034
<PennBot> Title: Urban Dictionary: Rule 34 (at www.urbandictionary.com)
<ssweeny> "If it exists, there is porn of it"
<oz120> now jsut if i could get this system to let my login with the same username from my phone and putter
<ChinnoDog> But 900 numbers have people on them. That would be smartphone to person interspecies.. er.. intersomething
<bigfabdaddy> lol
<bigfabdaddy> so where are youall from in pa
<ChinnoDog> Denver, PA. I'll let you google it.
<ChinnoDog> oz120:
<andrew> @weather
<PennBot> andrew: (weather <US zip code | US/Canada city, state | Foreign city, country>) -- Returns the approximate weather conditions for a given city.
<andrew> @weather 19380
<PennBot> andrew: The current temperature in Malvern, Malvern, Pennsylvania is 49.8°F (3:56 PM EST on February 14, 2011). Conditions: Mostly Cloudy. Humidity: 48%. Dew Point: 30.2°F. Windchill: 50.0°F. Pressure: 29.02 in 982.6 hPa (Rising).  Wind Advisory in effect until 5 am EST Tuesday...
<oz120> chinnoDog im from somerset
<oz120> well later all
<bigfabdaddy> hello all
<ChinnoDog> Is this you, oz120, or your cell phone's AI?
<MutantTurkey> D:
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-15
<bigfabdaddy> hello all
<EvilPhoenix> greetings...
<MutantTurkey> o/
<EvilPhoenix> oh god, my system is being slow today... just put 10.10 on a netbook, and there's over 260 updates that need to be done >.>
<ChinnoDog> So install them
<EvilPhoenix> that's what i'm doing
<EvilPhoenix> its been at it for 25+ minutes now though
<EvilPhoenix> slow piece of crap
<EvilPhoenix> :/
<EvilPhoenix> got a question though.  if I need gcc/g++ 4.5, and I put the packages on, will those packages (and NOT the 4.4 ones), will it replace the g++ command, or add a different command  into the system?
<EvilPhoenix> and if you dont know i'm stuck going into #ubuntu which is a hellhole compared to here :P
<ChinnoDog> Newer packages always replace older packages if they are the sucessors
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: right?
<EvilPhoenix> the thing is its listed as SEPARATE in Synaptic
<MutantTurkey> EvilPhoenix: D:
<EvilPhoenix> g++ has one package, and so does g++-4.5
<ChinnoDog> hrm. "separate"?
<ChinnoDog> Is g++ a metapackage?
<EvilPhoenix> g++ is version 4.4
<EvilPhoenix> same as the version in the repos for 10.04
<EvilPhoenix> there's the 4.5 version sitting in the package lists too though
 * EvilPhoenix wasnt sure what happens with that
<ChinnoDog> I would assume that g++ is the package you want and that if there is a separate package for a newer version that it is still somewhat experimental
<EvilPhoenix> eir needs 4.5 or newer (4.5 is the newest)
<EvilPhoenix> and i need eir for another net/channel
<ChinnoDog> if there is a plain g++ package I assume that would be updated in order to bring everyone up to 4.5
<EvilPhoenix> right, but 4.5 was released semirecently
<EvilPhoenix> and spb is being an ass and coding eir and ircd-seven and stuff with gcc/g++ 4.5 (the rolling releases)
<EvilPhoenix> rather than the currently-distributed-en-mass gcc/g++ 4.4 packages
<EvilPhoenix> and compiling gcc/g++ from source is a pita
<ChinnoDog> Well, presumably it will install /usr/bin/gcc-4.5
<ChinnoDog> but idk if /usr/bin/gcc will point to 4.4 or 4.5 after you install both
<EvilPhoenix> i wasnt planning on installing conflicting libs :P
<ChinnoDog> Will they conflict? idk enough about installing multiple verisons of the same apps in linux.
<EvilPhoenix> was wonderin whether i needed to make a symlink in the folder where gcc-4.5 is and have the symlink named "gcc"
<ChinnoDog> I'm thinking if you run 'gcc' from command line or script it is going to first look for it in the local directory and then in the path. If you aren't modifying /usr/bin/gcc then you would have to symlink gcc somewhere that it is picked up before it finds it in /usr/bin
<EvilPhoenix> right, i edited the symlink for gcc to point to gcc-4.5
<EvilPhoenix> but there was no g++ in /usr/bin, so I just created a link for g++ and pointed it to g++-4.5
<EvilPhoenix> :/
<EvilPhoenix> rolling release packages are evil >.>
<EvilPhoenix> so i take it 11.04 is out in 2 months, in speculation, would you say they'll make gcc/g++ 4.5 the standard gcc/g++, or keep 4.4 as the standard and offer 4.5 as available?
 * ChinnoDog shrugs
 * EvilPhoenix shrugs also
<EvilPhoenix> aw crap, i forgot to install git
<EvilPhoenix> ChinnoDog:  you know how I can change the button format in 10.10 so that the buttons for the window show up on the right side instead of the left?
<EvilPhoenix> sorta in the windows style :/
<rmg51>  it's in the themes
<rmg51> if you find the right one the buttons will be where you want them
<EvilPhoenix> thanks
<teddy-dbear> hi everyone
<andrew> I will only talk to inanimate objects if they are smarter than Watson
<teddy-dbear> your favorite teddy bear can now hang out with you during the week :-[
<teddy-dbear> I'm at leasts smart if not smarter then any of our bots ;-)
<teddy-dbear> got to learn how to type :P
<erstazi> watson++
<teddy-dbear> I got a new toy last night
<andrew> TMI
<teddy-dbear> ok, then I won't tell you :-(
<jedijf> teddy-dbear: what new toy? wireless card?
<teddy-dbear> Clear :-D
<jedijf> productivity at work just went down
<teddy-dbear> I am now a hot spot
<jedijf> awesome, so you can use linux!
<teddy-dbear> I can now listen to internet radio :-D
<teddy-dbear> the little dongles still don't support linux
<teddy-dbear> modem/router works with anything
<teddy-dbear> andI can hook up 6 devices :)
<teddy-dbear> time to find some music to listen to
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<pleia2> EvilPhoenix: you can check what the next version of ubuntu will have by searching packages.ubuntu.com - ie http://packages.ubuntu.com/g++
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- g++ (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> and yes, 4.5 will be default in 11.04
<ChinnoDog> hi Pici
<Pici> Howdy
<ChinnoDog> lunch is here
<MutantTurkey> freenode under a ddos attack?
<JonathanD> :(
<EvilPhoenix> isnt it always?
<EvilPhoenix> :/
<JonathanD> not always.
<JonathanD> Just sometimes :P
<EvilPhoenix> s/sometimes/most of the time/
<JonathanD> I wouldn't go that far.
<JonathanD> 83
<EvilPhoenix> half of the time? :P
<JonathanD> hardly :P
<JonathanD> By my offhand estimate, less than 10% of the time.
<EvilPhoenix> heh
<MutantTurkey> just right now.
<JonathanD> 100% of the time right now.
<JonathanD> :P
<JonathanD> also setting numbers records.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-16
<oz120> hello all still working on getting my systems online hoping then to learn more about linux
<pleia2> welcome oz120
<oz120> thanx
<oz120> I wish I new enough about linux to be able to help other people with there problems like this chat has done for me
<MutantTurkey> :)
<MutantTurkey> @ping
<PennBot> pong
<MutantTurkey> whew. all lag is gone.
<rmg51> MutantTurkeys have lag?
<MutantTurkey> earlier i did
<jedijf> oz120: be careful what you ask for
<oz120> y you say that
<jedijf> just kidding...have fun learning
<oz120> I used to know I had builtmy own gui and was working on a AI program with some friends then I was in a truck wreck no seat belt no air bag just me and a steering wheel meeting at 75 mph now I can't remember anything
<ChinnoDog> oz120: you are logged in twice from your phone?
<oz120> huh it will disconnect and then reconnect must not recognize the dis as leave and somehow let me log twice
<oz120> thanx for the heads up
<oz120> nickserv login
<andrew>  /msg nickserve identify PaSsWoRd
<ChinnoDog> So, Banshee default media player in 11.04
<ChinnoDog> With disabled Amazon MP3 store due to money and politics.
<pleia2> people obsess too much over defaults
<pleia2> it's like 2 clicks to enable it
<pleia2> it's just a setting
<ChinnoDog> Well /we/ don't obsess over it, but the nontechnical users aren't going to think about it.
<pleia2> knowing what store you want to buy your music from isn't highly technical
<pleia2> if you have an amazon account and prefer to use that I don't think it'll be hard to figure out even for regular people
<ChinnoDog> I think you are giving them too much credit. haha
<ChinnoDog> They use what they see.
<pleia2> seems like configuring a whole new account with ubuntu one is a lot more work than clicking on the store settings to change them
<ChinnoDog> Iff princessleia.com were the default home page and you were selling a book called "How to be more like pleia2" you would have thousands of orders on release day.
<pleia2> I am not saying that defaults don't have an impact
<pleia2> I'm saying that people freak out about them too much
<pleia2> people who want to change it can easily
<pleia2> not sure where all this love for amazon is coming from honestly, they've long been criticized in the open source world for their patent issuse (one click ordering most notoriously)
<pleia2> I guess it's trendy to hate Canonical :)
<teddy-dbear> who's more hated. Canonical or Microsoft?
<pleia2> different leagues
<teddy-dbear> same basicthing
<teddy-dbear> they both do things that users end up either liking or hating
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> Wait, we are supposed to hate Canonical now? I must have missed that memo.
<jedijf> all the other distros do
<jedijf> purists...anti-social....basement dwellers
<SamuraiAlba> what happened with Canonical?
<ssweeny> why do we hate canonical? is it the banshee thing?
<pleia2> apparently
<teddy-dbear> hey, I'm in a basement now :P
<SamuraiAlba> banshee?
<ssweeny> canonical wanted a cut of the money banshee sends to GNOME for amazon purchases
<ssweeny> the banshee guys said no, so the amazon plugin will be disabled by default
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<ssweeny> i think them asking for 75% was a bit much
<teddy-dbear> I'll probable just stick with Rhytmbox
<ssweeny> but i can understand them wanting a cut
<ssweeny> regardless of if they "deserve" one
 * ssweeny is actually a huge banshee fan in general
<ssweeny> glad they're making the switch
 * pleia2 still plays mp3s with mplayer
 * ssweeny has way too much music for that
<SamuraiAlba> so... Fedora time?
<SamuraiAlba> I have over 200GB of MP3s
<ssweeny> i've never had a good experience on fedora
<ssweeny> i did try linux mint recently and i'm rather impressed
<SamuraiAlba> I finally got runescape running fine in Firefox under Ubuntu, too
<jedijf> ssweeny: ewww
<jedijf> to mint
<ssweeny> jedijf: no likey the mint?
<jedijf> ssweeny: maybe there was too much hype...i just don't get it
<ssweeny> i like the tiered updates
<ssweeny> and the menu is pretty slick
<ssweeny> otherwise it's basically ubuntu
<jedijf> first coolatta brainfreeze for 2011
<JonathanD> heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-17
<InHisName> andrew: get yer nom noms here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMWi7CLoZ2Q
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom Nom - Parry Gripp (at www.youtube.com)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<teddy-dbear> good chocolate to all!
<SamuraiAlba> aye!
<SamuraiAlba> Good Runescape to all!
<ssweeny> Good Farscape to all!
<HowdyDoody> hello any grubbers listening ?
<HowdyDoody> hello mr bacon, SamuraiAlba
<teddy-dbear> no
<HowdyDoody> only a stuffed bear is paying attention ?
<SamuraiAlba> heya
<HowdyDoody> my grub has been messed by ubuntu update
<HowdyDoody> I think it fried my Bacon
<HowdyDoody> I am InHisName on another machine, SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> ahhh
<SamuraiAlba> Sorry, was filling out my FAFSA
<HowdyDoody> SamuraiAlba:  upon booting liveCD saw error of hard drive controller.   REseated SATA cable.  Now works again.
<HowdyDoody> School funding for College or ??  SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> College
<HowdyDoody> What major are you choosing ?
<SamuraiAlba> Now for the Hesaa...
<SamuraiAlba> Computer Science with a focus on Network Security @ Camden
<HowdyDoody> Cool,  I am in Cisco training right now and a microsoft series.  Finish up late march.
<SamuraiAlba> Sweet.
<SamuraiAlba> Enjoying it?
<HowdyDoody> Sorta,  lotta info, heavy exams for certifications.
<SamuraiAlba> I have most of the Cisco study guides and videos here :)
<HowdyDoody> The big trick is will a future employer want me rather than someone else with bazillion years experience and no certs.
<SamuraiAlba> That is a big trick :O
<HowdyDoody> I have accumulated 7 Gigs of study helps dumps pdfs  and nuggets etc.
<SamuraiAlba> Now I have to find out how to convert my dynamic HD to a simple volume so I can install Ubuntu :)
<HowdyDoody> Delete partitions
<SamuraiAlba> It's my laptops ONLY partition
<HowdyDoody> Start with bare drive.
<SamuraiAlba> Not an option with a broken DVD burner and no backup external...
<HowdyDoody> Do you  still want dual boot?
<HowdyDoody> wubi
<SamuraiAlba> I have Wubi.  I was also going to install CentOS, tho
<ChinnoDog> If you have one hard drive and one partition I don't think there is any value in making it dynamic in the first place.
<HowdyDoody> wubi is only one to install into file in windows drive.   NO reformatting
<HowdyDoody> sort of a 'nested' dual boot
<HowdyDoody> What about that black edition, is there a dvd player there ?
<HowdyDoody> Opps its a laptop
<SamuraiAlba> the black edition desktop is still here :)
<SamuraiAlba> I put a PSU in it, but now it needs an HD
<SamuraiAlba> You bought the HD :)
<HowdyDoody> You sold me two now have none?
<SamuraiAlba> none
<ChinnoDog> Sell it back to him at a profit
<HowdyDoody> do you have a USB to SATA box or adapter ?
<SamuraiAlba> Nay
<SamuraiAlba> I'm just gonna have to stick with Wubi :'(
<HowdyDoody> I could try ChinnoDog  but he was out of stock on cash then and gave it to his girl friend to pay bills.  So I assume still empty.
<HowdyDoody> wubi plays pretty nice without spending any $$
<ChinnoDog> oh. hmm. I see.
<HowdyDoody> ChinnoDog: do you know much about grub2 ?
<ChinnoDog> Rent to own?
<ChinnoDog> not really
<HowdyDoody> bummer
<ChinnoDog> I know that if you installed Windows on a simple disk and then converted it to dynamic that you should be able to change it back though
<ChinnoDog> Making it dynamic doesn't remove the structures that were there before you did it. You made it a dynamic disk without any dynamic volumes, which does nothing for you.
<SamuraiAlba> now to find out how to convert it back...
<ChinnoDog> might be able to right click on it in disk management and convert back with a couple clicks
<SamuraiAlba> no joy there
<SamuraiAlba> maybe gparted?
<SamuraiAlba> HIRENS!  WOOWOO!
<ChinnoDog> no. Linux tools do not know anything about dynamic disks last I checked.
<ChinnoDog> Have you created any dynamic volumes?
<SamuraiAlba> no
<SamuraiAlba> brb trying Hirens
<HowdyDoody> ChinnoDog: In my usoft class, when converting to dynamic, there is NO going back.  Sorta like lvm in ubuntu, its delete partition to go back to basic disks.
<HowdyDoody> There might be a hacker way to do it but would not be pretty.
<ChinnoDog> It is completely different from LVM
<ChinnoDog> At least, for the first paritition
<ChinnoDog> There is a caveat with dynamic disks. You can't install Windows onto them.
<HowdyDoody> Can't install boot volume to it.
<ChinnoDog> right
<HowdyDoody> But can convert others.
<ChinnoDog> So when you install Windows you will be installing onto a standard partition
<HowdyDoody> its Gates 's goofy answer to lvm
<ChinnoDog> It isn't possible to remove the partition information for that first partition
<ChinnoDog> The only thing converting a disk to dynamic does is mark it as dynamic, until you create dynamic volumes on it which still don't affect the first partition
<ChinnoDog> I'm pretty sure I've converted disks in the other direction before
<HowdyDoody> It has physical and logical buried deep in it.
<ChinnoDog> But, only if you don't have dynamic volumes created on it
<HowdyDoody> maybe
<ChinnoDog> When they were first introduced it created a problem with disk imaging software because none of the existing solutions could read it
<HowdyDoody> Probably his one volume was converted to dynamic.   He can see it in disk management.
<ChinnoDog> So I would have to convert it back in order to image it
<HowdyDoody> If he never converted the one disk to dynamic then he might have a chance to undo the little bit flag.
<InHisName> @stats
<PennBot> InHisName: I have 2 registered users with 1 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<InHisName> @logs
<PennBot> <pleia2> we haz logs, http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/PennBot/ or What happens in #ubuntu-us-pa stays in the logs
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-18
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey> bacon to you too sir
<SamuraiAlba> What are you up to?
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: when are you doing arch at pacs?
<MutantTurkey> D: tomorrow?
<MutantTurkey> before the summer break definitely
<SamuraiAlba> I'm in game, atm
<jedijf> you can
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: ^^^
<MutantTurkey> yeah before break . what are the dates?
<jedijf> 3rd saturdays of each month, up to june....no you cannot do july nor august
<MutantTurkey> hmmm June 3rd week
<jedijf> booked; ty
<MutantTurkey> great
<MutantTurkey> I will be there tomorrow most likely
<jedijf> promises, promises
<jedijf> what, no band practice
<MutantTurkey> D: i know i am so bad at them.
<MutantTurkey> temporary break, people are away for the weekend
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: would that be target towards people already familiar with linux?
<SamuraiAlba> mutu.  Just gave a newb 200k :)
<MutantTurkey> good work :p
<SamuraiAlba> I make more than twice that in a day...
<MutantTurkey> doing?
<SamuraiAlba> farming bones, runes, gems, herbs off hillies.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: no, gear toward newbs
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: or better yet; you'll see tomorrow
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: ah okay
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-19
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: still hanging around or square ?
<n2diy_> my back up box and printer are downstairs, the printer has an SD card in it that I want a file off of, can I ftp to it? Using gftp I've looked for the printer under /mnt, /mount, and /dev, but I can't find it?
<MutantTurkey>  InHisName:sorry just got home
<InHisName> Going to meeting soon?
<InHisName> I'm bringing my server I just bought.  Not sure if it will do audio though.
<InHisName> 2 Xeons 2 cores each 2.8 Ghz
<InHisName> I should be there by nine ish.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Howdy SamuraiAlba   breakfast to you to
<InHisName> s/to/too/
<SamuraiAlba> copying 60GB off my lappy LOL
<InHisName> So you got the other machine going  and copying to it ?
<SamuraiAlba> copying to an external USB over the net on GFs machine
<InHisName> Oh,   by chance are you wanting to head over to PACS computer meeting in PA ?  The linux group is doing audio in ubuntu etc.   jedijf is usually the 'speaker'    or more like cheerleader and 'pusher' combined.
<SamuraiAlba> I'd love to.  When is it?
<SamuraiAlba> Think I can hitch a ride with you?
<SamuraiAlba> Not if it is today, tho
<SamuraiAlba> Disney Planning Party :)
 * waltman is out of bacon :(
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba:  I'm only 5 miles from meeting.  You are 45 from me.  Plan to hook up with someone in NJ going 3rd sat in March.
<SamuraiAlba> okies
<SamuraiAlba> Hopefully GF will be allowed to drive by then :)
<InHisName> Good Cinnamon Roll to all.  No pigs sacrificed for that one.
<InHisName> and my future heart attack will be delayed a bit more.
<InHisName> Off to the meeting.  See you there MutantTurkey !
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: sorry sorry sorry just woke up. Getting dressed and heading outl
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTurkey_> risk++
<waltman> How was PACS?
<InHisName> PACS was great,  especially the audio on linux for all users meeting.   There was a 4hour presentation on iPad compressed into 1.5 hours.  Wasn't so boring that way.
<waltman> what did they talk about wrt the ipad?
<waltman> what did they talk about wrt the ipad?
<waltman> I mean, it's basically just a big iPhone.
<waltman> I'm not sure how you could spend 90 minutes talking about it.
<MutantTurkey> yeah the audo on linux was interesting
<InHisName> waltman: Hetalkedreallyreallyfastwithoutevertakingabreath Hecompressedalotofdemosandzoomedthroughthem.  Other than a fear of a really big monthly bill, it was pretty enticing.
<InHisName> Oh it comes in 2 flavors.  With and without phone service capability.    i.e. w & w/o 3G.
<waltman> how did he do the demos so everyone could see them?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: so there's more to audio on linux than just plugging in your speakers? :)
<jedijf> the crowd was more interesting than the topic
<InHisName> with difficulty   at front, a screen projector and two 'smaller' screens on sides of room 42" or 36" maybe.  Plus some he just held it up and stuck his fingers on screen and showed us.   Like doing 500x magnification of screen etc.
<InHisName> The turn off is to spend 6-8 hundred to be privliged to spend 100 a month.    Bleah.
<waltman> the data plan is 100/mo?
<waltman> you could always just get the wifi-only version
<InHisName> I assume since it includes phone service if you want it.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: did you go to at&t store?
<InHisName> It's just a fancy schmancy Gillette razor just buy your $20 blades from us ONLY.
<waltman> I'm only paying around $65/mo for my iphone
<waltman> I already had at&t for my cell service, so it was whatever the data plan was on top of that.
<waltman> There are times when I wish the iPhone had a bigger screen, but you can't beat the portability.
<waltman> I'm not really sure what I'd do with an iPad.
<jedijf> waltman: yeah, intermediate form factor...don't see where it really firs
<jedijf> fits
<waltman> not in my pocket!
<jedijf> that's the point/problem
<jedijf> phone or netbook work for me
<InHisName> netbook fits in a pocket ?   Captain Kangaroo's ?
<jedijf> i mean deal with the small phone or go netbook with a real keyboard
<InHisName> a blue tooth keyboard isn't real ?
<jedijf> that makes it as big as a netbook
<InHisName> Opps, now have TWO things to carry around.
<InHisName> How many screen cleanings until screen starts to cloud up ?    My fingers leave greasy spots / streaks etc.
<waltman> InHisName: I use a microfiber lens cloth.  And the screens are *designed* for fingers going over them all day long.
<waltman> scratches are a much bigger concern than greasy spots.
<InHisName> and micro-scratches are what make a cloudy look to a screen.    If one can clean 16,000 x with out going cloudy then that could be a good cloth and procedure.
<InHisName> dinner, bbl8tr
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-02-20
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: nah i went over to my friends and played risk >_> went to baja fresh also! hopefully i'll go tomorrow when my parents are back in town
<InHisName> not hungry any more must be done eating
 * InHisName is just getting up and about and noticed that everyone else got a LOONG nights sleep too.
<MutantTurkey> o/
<MutantTurkey> is anyone familiar with launchpad? I am not familiar with bzr and i can't seem to push these changes :| maybe i should make a patch instead.
<JonathanD> Good morning!
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<PennBot> Title: Bazaar in five minutes Bazaar v2.2.5dev documentation (at doc.bazaar.canonical.com)
<pleia2> (one of bzr's strengths is the great documenation)
<MutantTurkey> thanks pleia
<MutantTurkey> i would say that about linux in general :P
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: D: followed directions. didn't work :/ hmmmm I'll google the web till i find the answer
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: what camera bag did you end up getting?  I just got the battery grip for my t2i and now it wont fit in my sling bag anymore :(
<JonathanD> camera bag?
<rhpot1991> hmmm maybe I'm asking the wrong person
<rhpot1991> perhaps it was andrew I was discussing camera bags with a while back
<JonathanD> probably
<JonathanD> I barely have a working camera.
<JonathanD> let alone a bag.
<andrew> most likely it was me
<waltman_> andrew's the camera guy
<andrew> Apparently
<rhpot1991> andrew: so what did you end up going with then?
<andrew> I think this was at the time I was looking at getting a Lowepro Slingshot 302 AW
<andrew> (which I got and love)
<rhpot1991> ah nice
<rhpot1991> I think the slingshot would work for me here, thinking 202AW
<rhpot1991> wish I could find somewhere local to compare the sizes
<rhpot1991> looks like best buy has the 200 and 100, but not the newer versions of them, could at least compare size that way
<andrew> I've found the 102 and 202 in a number of local stores
<andrew> check local camera stores
<andrew> you'll actually get someone who knows what they are talking about
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: an phone updates?
<jedijf> any
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: nope, parents just got back.
<MutantTurkey> is it just me or shouldn't a community college have off for presidents day?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-13
<pangolin> kick me you fools
<InHisName> y kick when we can have roasted pangolin with dressing ?
<InHisName> Whoz awake ?
<andrew> dunno
<InHisName> When I have access to Windows machine, I try to access my ubuntu one via Remote desktop.  I can log in BUT it is a new login instance, NOT the running instance of ubuntu.   Is there a way to remote desktop into ubuntu into EXISTING active login ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<JonathanD> Sorry about that, stepped on the freenode cord when I was getting ready.
<rmg51> see, Teddywas right
<rmg51> it's all your fault ;-)
<JonathanD> :[23~
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> I'm laptop shopping...
<JonathanD> 1680x1050 appears not to exist anymore.
<JonathanD> Will I cry at 1600x900?
<rmg51> will you cry as I sign off and go to work?
<rmg51> bye-buy
<jedijf> InHisName: vnc
<JonathanD> yes.
<jedijf> InHisName: there should be a 'remote desktop' under admin or use x11vnc and then any vnc client on remote machine
<jedijf> InHisName: vnc is 5900+ port, rdp uses 3389
<InHisName> Remote windows from library etc. HAS vnc installed ????  Where to find in start menu ?
<InHisName> Or at friends house or other random locations.
<InHisName> Most places seem to have Remote Desktop client installed and not disabled.
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<jthan> WOOO!
<adom> hai
<adom> JonathanD: my two office LCDs are 1600x900, my home desktop has a 1680x1050. its not bad
<adom> *the 1600x900 isnt bad compared to 1680x1050 *
<JonathanD> adom: So, on a laptop, you don't think I'll hate going 1680x1050 to 1600x900 (keeping in mind I only have one screen...)
<adom> JonathanD: nah nothin to worry about
<JonathanD> adom: k, thanks.
<JonathanD> I was leaning towards the 1920x1080, but I don't really want to pay for it :P
<adom> JonathanD: *drool*
<JonathanD> heh.
<JonathanD> Though I'll still get it if I can sell some more stuff soon enough.
<JonathanD> Maybe.
<JonathanD> Lower native res might be better if I'm going to play any games on it...
<ChinnoDog> I need a bigger desk so I can have more monitors
<JonathanD> :D
<JonathanD> I need that thinkpad with the pop-out second monitor.
<ChinnoDog> Those things must be really heavy
<ChinnoDog> It is hard for me to imagine using a fold out monitor on a "laptop"
 * ChinnoDog pictures unbalanced laptop with second monitor rolling off his lap and breaking into a million pieces on the floor
<adom> if you wanted a little second screen for you laptop once and awhile, you could pack one of these: http://www.amazon.com/MIMO-UM-710S-Powered-Swivel-Display/dp/B002RMPASG
<adom> ive wanted to try one for awhile but never did. supposedly pretty nice. powered and connected via usb.
<JonathanD> I would like it, but it would really be too bulky :P
<JonathanD> I just always need moar screen.
<ChinnoDog> Seems like a laptop with a small screen + display glasses would be better
<ChinnoDog> http://www.coolbuzz.org/entry/top-10-video-glasses/
<PennBot> Title: Top 10 video glasses! (at www.coolbuzz.org)
<ChinnoDog> The toshiba one looks really funny
<adom> ChinnoDog: i lawled thinking about watching someone using the Toshiba one
<adom> trying to move 40lbs of headgear around quickly and hurting their neck
<ChinnoDog> It supposedly weighs 3kg
<ChinnoDog> but still, that is a lot
<ChinnoDog> It is even funnier to imagine a few people sitting around together wearing them
<ChinnoDog> I think you should get one of those so you can go outside with it adom
<ChinnoDog> Or keep one in the car so passengers can use it. That will look totally normal.
<adom> play a virtual reality game about walking outside. its too big to use inside though so you have to use it outside. it makes everything feel so real.
<adom> http://imgur.com/gallery/zawrK
<PennBot> Title: This was my afternoon yesterday - Imgur (at imgur.com)
<adom> you're all welcome
<adom> (comments are lawltacular)
<EvilResistance> adom, lolol
<MutantTurkey> woop woop woop
<EvilResistance> pew pew  *lazors*
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> ANYWAYS
<EvilResistance> hows everyone doing this fine day
<MutantTurkey> very good
<MutantTurkey> pew pew pew
<MutantTurkey> I used to play Halo on my xbox and when I would run out of ammo I would just start shouting pew pew pew pew pew
<EvilResistance> :P
<InHisName> when I type "users" at terminal should n't I see a list of all users logged in ?    I see 3 instances of testuser but none of my main login at all.
<MutantTurkey> its just users logged in
<InHisName> why am I NOT seeing myself logged in ?
<MutantTurkey> check /var/log/utmp and /var/log/wtmp
<InHisName> utmp no such file / dir
<InHisName> cat wtmp shows lotta 'funny' chars and usernames etc.
<adom> InHisName: "cat /etc/passwd |grep /bin/bash"
<adom> minus quotes, of course
<MutantTurkey> adom: that doesn't check logged in users.
<MutantTurkey> users should show who is currently logged in
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: what about finger?
<InHisName> can I finger myself ?
<InHisName> uggh
<EvilResistance> ...
<EvilResistance> you realize how wrong that sounded?
<InHisName> yea, right after hitting return
<EvilResistance> i was going to pull a twss, but i decided against it xD\
<ChinnoDog> I think you just did
<EvilResistance> meh
<InHisName> the answer seem to be yes to that uggh question.
<InHisName> wierd:   test user has phrase "On since...."      mylogin has "Last login...."    Like I am not really logged in.
<InHisName> The date for last login   Dec 9.  Seem last remote login attempt with that login pwd.   Seems logging in at bootup does not register.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: as the school teacher response to your perverted question:
<MutantTurkey> I don't know CAN YOU finger yourself?
<InHisName> MutantTurkey:    --> $finger MutantTurkey
<InHisName> assuming that is your login
<ChinnoDog> It is a CTCP command. You can finger anyone.
<MutantTurkey> huh
<ChinnoDog>  /ctcp finger MutantTurkey
<ChinnoDog> A lot of clients don't implement it anymore though
<jedijf> InHisName: try w, who, last
<adom> InHisName: i use w and who mostly
<Sadin> MutantTurkey wooo trying out kohana framwork its pretty nice
<Sadin> just made a hello world app to test it
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: col
<MutantTurkey> we are actually converting one of the projects I work on at drexel to drupal
<MutantTurkey> probably
<Sadin> MutantTurkey hmmm
<Sadin> well its a good CMS but if you have other options id take them
<MutantTurkey> why
<MutantTurkey> ?
<Sadin> i like it but the speed of drupal compared to other possible solutions without a heavy php chacher built onto your server stack is ungodly slow
<jedijf> apostrophe
<jedijf> http://www.hive76.org/feb-22nd-meet-the-developers-of-apostrophe-now
<PennBot> Title: Feb 22nd: Meet the Developers of Apostrophe Now! (at www.hive76.org)
 * JonathanD ordered a new laptop...
 * EvilResistance steals the new laptop because his is heading for death
<JonathanD> :o
<EvilResistance> lol, I kid.
<EvilResistance> i will, however, intercept the shipment and install Windows ME onto your machine.
<EvilResistance> and then have the shipment continue on its course :p
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-14
<waltman> one of the other cs grad students at drexel just got one of those super-thin macbook air clone asus laptops
<EvilResistance> lol
<EvilResistance> ... oh god... i just found ***the best coffee i've ever had*** o.o
<JonathanD> waltman: I got a giant thinkpad
<GeekyAdam> hi all
<adom|home> someone help me turn this into an alias:
<adom|home> watch -t "echo -n 'hdd: ' && df -h |grep /dev/sda1 |cut -d' ' -f20"
<adom|home> having problems with the quotes, single/double
<adom|home> that command works fine, but when you put single quotes on the ends for the alias line, it screws it up
<adom|home> PLZHLPKTHX
<adom|home> will check back later or tomorrow at the office
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning
<ChinnoDog> morning peeps
<ChinnoDog> so tired
<ChinnoDog> and it is overcast out
<JonathanD> yup
<ChinnoDog> I should go to Panera at lunch and hang out there all afternoon
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> honk honk
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<EvilResistance> WHERE IS THE BACON
<EvilResistance> GIVE ME THE BACON!
<EvilResistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> GOOD BACON TO ALL
<SamuraiAlba> Todays Sexy > http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=DL380G5-XEON20X2-1R&cat=SVR
<PennBot> Title: HP ProLiant DL380 G5 Dual Xeon Quad-Core E5335 2.0GHz 8GB 4x72GB 10K SAS CDRW/DVD 2U Server w/Video & Dual GbLAN - No OS HP DL380 G5 Proliant DL380 G5 (at www.geeks.com)
<EvilResistance> "refurbished"
<EvilResistance> no thanks
<SamuraiAlba> It came with 4 LSI 20320 IE controllers
<SamuraiAlba> those were $190 a pop
<adom> EvilResistance: delivered http://i.imgur.com/xUEwZ.png
<EvilResistance> :D
<EvilResistance> B A C O N!
<EvilResistance> :P
<MutantTurkey> oh boy
<MutantTurkey> i thought it was that HP priliant processor...
<SamuraiAlba> lol
<SamuraiAlba> I just got done installing Win2k8 R2 SP1 on the rack :)
<MutantTurkey> why?
<MutantTurkey> my professor is telling me that aaron burr definitely shot hamilton on purpose
<MutantTurkey> WELL JEEZ PROFFESSOR I DIDN'T REALIZE YOU WERE THERE.
<MutantTurkey> this guy just generalizes everything to convey his point
<MutantTurkey> I'm feeling some pizza
<EvilResistance> i have some pizza :P
<MutantTurkey> very nice
<MutantTurkey> I will hit the cafeteria in a minute
<EvilResistance> i made the pizza myself last night
<MutantTurkey> wow very good
<InHisName> I have main machine with 3 logins that I opened.  1. rich at bootup.  2. testuser at switch user.  3. using RDP/VNC testuser from remote computer.     --->w says 2 users shows only one.
<InHisName> If #1 is at Alt-F7 where is #2  --would that be switched user at Alt-F7 ?
<InHisName> I swtiched users to testuser, then Alt-F3  then did F1-F6  for tty1-6 all normal login prompt.  Alt-F7 sent me back to user #1's screen saver pwd prompt.   I did not get to #2's pwd prompt.   until I switched to other user.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-15
<InHisName> Yoo Hoo anyone home ?
<MutantTurkey> me
<MutantTurkey> yoo hoo?
<InHisName> MutantTurkey: how much do you know about all the types of logins and how reported to w, users, who, etc. ?
<MutantTurkey> nothing
<MutantTurkey> at all
<MutantTurkey> RTFM?
<InHisName> Tried reading several sources.....   Searching for more.....
<MutantTurkey> huh
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jthan> Morning everyone
<JonathanD> Sup jthan
<jthan> not too much. Living the dream :-p
<adom> whats the dream?
<adom> way
<InHisName> take care of that cold, adom.
<adom> InHisName: haha thanks. was messing with some guys in #irssi. i was asking about preferneces for auto-away scripts in irssi and he goes "whatever you do, don't change your nick and update with a /me, because no one cares.
<adom> so i did just that
<adom> omgsubwaysogoodomgsogoodomgomgsogood
<MutantTurkey> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> subway is subpar
<adom> you take that back right now
<adom> subway is amazing
<MutantTurkey> never
<adom> then next time i go im getting a turkey melt
<MutantTurkey> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/200/420/BRTky.jpg?1321408042
<adom> and dont you forget it
<MutantTurkey> lol
<ChinnoDog> bunny
<ChinnoBunny> bunny.
<MutantTurkey> wop woop
<ChinnoDog> I watched an episode of NCIS last night from season 8 where Abby uses an online turkey DNA database
<rmg51> one dog one bunny and one turkey
<rmg51> are we a chat room or a zoo?
<rmg51> oh, I forgot the pangolin
<ChinnoDog> and a lamalex
<ChinnoDog> but missing an "l"
<cythes> Man there are people I know in here...
<ChinnoDog> @later tell cythes Hello. Who are you and who do you know in #ubuntu-us-pa?
<ChinnoDog> uh
<ChinnoDog> where is PennBot?
<ChinnoDog> @later tell PennBot where were you when I needed you?
<cythes> ChinnoDog, I know you lol, Infact I was the guy you were with then pleia2 tooks us to the ubuntu party in Manayunk :D
<ChinnoDog> oooh
<cythes> Yeah its me lol
<ChinnoDog> k.
<cythes> I know andrew bts3685 jthan.
<cythes> So how you been?
<ChinnoDog> uh, I've been fine. I don't live in PA anymore though
<cythes> Interesting, I dont use ubuntu anymore. lol After much consideration and pushing from MutantTurkey I started using arch after using all kinds of other OS's inbetween xD
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: so this is your fault?
<ChinnoDog> time for me to go home. bbs
<cythes> (Backtrack, backbox, mint, crunch bang, archbang and then finally arch)
<cythes> ChinnoDog, Alright man :) See you soon.
<cythes> As well as a few others I am leaving out because they were not very memorable lol
<MutantTurkey> it's my fault :p
<cythes> ALL YOUR FAULT!! see they took me into a room tied me to a chair and beat me up till I forgot my name, and swore to use arch :D
<jedijf> that was the only releae party i missed :/
<cythes> jedijf, The only one I went too lol
<jedijf> and yhe people you went with LEFT THE STATE
<cythes> Yeah I love that fact xD
<cythes> They stayed in the IRC I left altogether lol
<cythes> I know lamalex
<lamalex> what?
<cythes> lamalex, I'm going through all the people I knew back when I first got into ubuntu compaired to today lol
<lamalex> are you sure you knew me?
<jedijf> ha denial
<cythes> Yeah, I used to be known as "Alexander Azimov" back in the day lol
<cythes> Then again it was only a year and half ago lol
<jedijf> lamalex: gonna be in pa anytime soon
<lamalex> ha
<lamalex> jedijf, maybe in april
<lamalex> honestly i hope sooner
<lamalex> there's an amp at my folks' place i want to bring back here
<jedijf> do it global jam weekend
<lamalex> when's that
<cythes> See, jedijf They went to the part with me a while ago and they did not want to have anything to do wirth me since. Then then left PA...
<jedijf> mar 4th specifically
<lamalex> I started dating a girl who's from DE, if I can convince her to go home then
<cythes> Global Jam?
<jedijf> bug jam
<lamalex> but really, there's no way I'm spending my weekends working on Ubuntu off the clock
<jedijf> lamalex: i want you to be headliner'
<lamalex> I'm jaded dude
<jedijf> damn
<lamalex> if there's going to be food though
<lamalex> count me in
<jedijf> employment kills passion
<cythes> jedijf, Wait ubuntu bug testing?
<jedijf> food trumps all
<cythes> jedijf, I know one thing that trumps it all..
<jedijf> cythes one sec
<jedijf> lamalex: i'll cater whatever you want
<lamalex> fwiw i still care
<lamalex> i just spend 50+h per week caring :P
<cythes> jedijf, http://cdn.pimpmyspace.org/media/pms/c/tk/k2/2x/ble-kitten.jpg   <---- this beats food.
<cythes> And yall thought I was going to say sex xD
<lamalex> nothing beats food dude
<jedijf> cythes http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/?p=109
<cythes> True need food to have.... uh......
<jedijf> bug jam good in many ways
<cythes> jedijf, Might give me a reason to..... Keep using arch :D
<jedijf> find apps to help with
<cythes> Nah I might install ubuntu on my netbook :D
<jedijf> cythes: take distro blinders off; think bigger
<jedijf> i told you, WE DON'T CARD
<cythes> jedijf, Which is why I use arch... I make my own.
<cythes> That is true.... I was kinda scared about coming back in here since I just kinda vanished I wondered if it would be better to just "Stay Dead" then come back "From the dead"
<jedijf> linux; 1.56% share; zombies welcome
<cythes> Meh, then in this case. I guess I'll stick around... I have a netbook I can use with ubuntu.
<cythes> Might even try to install it on my droid.
<jedijf> you can stay just using arch
<lamalex> no one noticed you were gone dont worry
<lamalex> burn
<lamalex> @burn
<cythes> Oh.... oh now I need to get you back :D
<lamalex> where is pennbot
<jedijf> who's back?
<cythes> ALright by people.
<cythes> Bye^
<cythes> Got to go home :D
<pleia2> see you alex
<cythes> .... pleia2 you shock me...
<pleia2> am at work
<lamalex> do you guys work together?
<pleia2> no
<lamalex> oh
<lamalex> am
<lamalex> the verb
<lamalex> not a.m.
<pleia2> yeah
<lamalex> are you going to the next uds pleia2?
<pleia2> lamalex: yeah, it's local to me
<lamalex> i know
<pleia2> you?
<lamalex> first half of the week
<lamalex> probably leave wednesday but will stay in the area for a  bit
<lamalex> visit my cousin in sf
<pleia2> sf is awesome
<pleia2> I'm thinking for our loco-provided-event we go hang out in sf for the evening
<pleia2> Step 1: Leave Oakland
<pleia2> because seriously, Oakland?
<pleia2> next one should be in Camden
<lamalex> oakland is awesome pleia2
<lamalex> the chick from noothgrush does a booty bounce night at some club
<lamalex> im trying to go
<pleia2> you would say that
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-16
<cythes> I have returned-ish :D
<InHisName> Seem I am trying to use xRDP.   I am now logging into an account but desktop is empty and NO  ctrl or alt commands exist.
<jthan> cythes: I'm sorry - have we met?
<cythes> jthan, Yeah about.... 2-3 years ago. "Alexander Azimov"
<jthan> Ah. Alright. I'm on board. How are you?
<cythes> So you do remember me? I mean I stopped frequenting this IRC about a year and half ago.
<jthan> I remember the name. I couldn't say for sure what conversations we did or didn't have :-P
<jthan> People come and go here all the time.
<cythes> I'm alright, just working on arch (Moved up in the linux food chain lol or maybe down since arch aint that popular...)
<jthan> That's a good deal.
<jthan> I am a gentoo fan, so I can't complain too much about arch
<cythes> How is that?
<jthan> I like it.  I don't use it as much as I'd like to.  most times I'm on my laptop (MacBook)
<jthan> I've learned a significant amount using Gentoo.  Just installing it once will teach you wonders.
<cythes> Yeah it was the same with arch, if I ever get a chance at another hard drive I might give it a proper shot.
<jthan> I am tolerable of any OS these days, and I respect peoples' opinions for why they use them. But It's great to see Linux communities thriving
<cythes> Yeah I have come to realise that any linux OS is a linux OS, meaning we all might run diffrent OS's but we are all part of one community.
<cythes> By it before I mean gentoo.
<cythes> I have been thinking about it since it seems like the next big challenge.
<cythes> But for the moment I have tons of pride in my arch install so I dont really want to let it go :)
<jthan> Nahh.. Might as well roll with it for awhile
<jedijf> next drive i get, i'm doing windows
<jedijf> 98
<jthan> WoO!
<waltman> 95
<jthan> jedijf: you never got me powdered milk
<jedijf> jthan: how did the bakingwork out?
<jthan> I never got to do it.. I can't coordinate my schedule with rise times right now, it seems
<jthan> I'm fine for the first rise overnight, but the second one takes too short a time while I'm at school so it collapses before I get to it
<jthan> so I need a day off
<jedijf> yeah, don't cut to bake
<jthan> lol
<jthan> Sounds like a good idea to me.
<cythes> jthan, Yeah I think I will for a while, I love how arch is what you make it, its pretty good if you want to build a linux from the ground up.
<cythes> In essence I made my own distro as I use it.
<jthan> As long as it works for you, that is what is important.
<cythes> It works just how I want to which is cool :D
<cythes> be back soon
<cythes> And back :D
<ChinnoDog> I lied, I forgot to come back.
<ChinnoDog> and now I need to sleep
<cythes> ChinnoDog, I forgive now go forth and multiply :D
<andrew> cythes: You know me?
<cythes> andrew, I think lol
<andrew> It's possible
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jthan> Anyone use google music? Is that a good service?
<rmg51> I've been using Last.fm
<MutantTurkey> i've been buying CD's and then uploading them to my computer...
<MutantTurkey> :x
<rmg51> I've done that as well
 * adom uses Google Music.
<adom> just set directories you want uploaded and anytime new music appears in them it uploads to your Google Music account
<adom> then i stream from my phone
<adom> so i dont have to keep any music on my phone, but i can access any of my music via google music
<adom> only downside is you need solid network connection to stream
<adom> 3G/4G cell will work, but not when you're moving around usually
<MutantTurkey> yeah 3G on train sucks I am considering getting a antenna
<JonathanD> I've had pretty good success with clear on the train.
<adom> it is freeing though. i download music at the office or at home on laptop or desktop. then google music uploaded uploads it all to my google music so i can listen to it on my phone.
<adom> *then google music *uploader* uploads it...*
<adom> i dont like streaming music via browser, it sucks RAM
<adom> so i usually only listen to google music via phone
<MutantTurkey> I stream on my desktop
<MutantTurkey> but it doesn't suck my memory....?
<MutantTurkey> not with a browser
<adom> you probably dont have a single core CPU with 2GB of ram
<adom> and 2348857 Firefox tabs >.<
<MutantTurkey> adom: I know the feeling trust me.
<MutantTurkey> and no
<rmg51> I listen to Last.fm in Rhythmbox
<MutantTurkey> mocp lets you do m3u's and such
<adom> i want to get into mpd, because a lot of apps can access/control it. like a conky config or a docky dock?
<adom> then again maybe that will work nicely with banshee, just never tried
<adom> and bansee is getting nixxed for 12 release
<EvilResistance> adom, will it still be available in the repos?
<adom> im going to upgrade to 12.04 because its the new LTS. whether or not i grind my teeth and leave unity on there is another matter
<adom> dunno
<adom> probably
<EvilResistance> if it is then i wont have any reason to complain
<EvilResistance> if it isnt
<EvilResistance> well...
<adom> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75593/why-is-rhythmbox-becoming-the-default-again
<EvilResistance> bad things.
<MutantTurkey> why does it matter?
<MutantTurkey> how many people use Internet Explorer because it's default?
<MutantTurkey> wait bad question XD
<adom> i personally like banshee a little more, but either will do as a general media player
 * EvilResistance glares at MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> both suck
<MutantTurkey> lol :p
<adom> MutantTurkey: im a fan of command line apps like you, but for music, i like visual stuff somewhat
<MutantTurkey> me too
<MutantTurkey> there are better players out there that aren't bloated down
<adom> like being able to click twice on a systray icon to change music and other stuff
<adom> like?
<adom> i thought you were referring to that command line one
<MutantTurkey> I like gogglesmm, clementine, deadbeef (its like foobar2k)
<MutantTurkey> those are what I used back in the day of actually using gooey apps
<adom> lots of improvements since then
<adom> imo
<MutantTurkey> I've used the new apps recently as well
<MutantTurkey> still pretty set on deadbeef
<MutantTurkey> basically because foobar2000 rocks
<adom> looks too simple for me
<adom> normally i like simple, but theres small features i like my music player to have
<MutantTurkey> yeah yeah yeah
<adom> =D
<MutantTurkey> deadbeef is written by an archer :P
<adom> we talk a lot about arch being much more lightweight than ubuntu...is there anyway to get ubuntu stripped down with a minimal WM like awesome or i3? or would that not be effective because ubuntu has more heavy stuff installed besides just the WM/gnome?
<adom> like, everything replaced with lightweight stuff...the WM (obviously), the file manager, music player, etc. all that stuff
 * adom starts eyeing up crunchbang.
<adom> if sometihngs "debian-based" does that automatically mean it uses aptitude/apt-get?
<jedijf> adom: ubuntu alternate install cd cli only is like doing arch sort of
<jedijf> adom: re:deb based yes
<jedijf> http://jedijf.blogspot.com/2009/05/custom-ubu-system.html  http://jedijf.blogspot.com/2009/06/thinkpad-a21m-jaunty-window-managersdes.html  http://jedijf.blogspot.com/2009/04/dell-latitude-lm.html
<jedijf> probably more but that's what cli only search returned
<adom> jedijf: didnt know that cli only option existed
<adom> might have to cehck that out
 * adom fires up virtualbox.
<EvilResistance> who's the channel owner (or better question, who's in charge of the LoCo)?
<EvilResistance> ohai lamalex
<jedijf> EvilResistance: what do you need?
<lamalex> hola
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  question regarding one of my bots, /query?
<jedijf> no one is in *charge* , i am team contact
<EvilResistance> whomever is authorized to authorize bots in here, thats who i need to talk to :P
<jedijf> certainly
<jedijf> this is irc so that's andrew pleia2 and wiki maybe ChinnoDog
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> whoever has jurisdiction over this channel is the specific contact i need to speak to, since it regards logging of stats for the channel
<EvilResistance> see privmsgs
<pleia2> EvilResistance: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-us-pa list
<pleia2> shows you the access list
<EvilResistance> pleia2:  :p
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PennsylvaniaTeam/IRCTeam
<EvilResistance> pleia2:  indeed, chanserv's having a fit with me though
<EvilResistance> lagging into infinity :L/
<EvilResistance> :/ *
<pleia2> everyone keeps ":P" me today even when I try to be helpful
<pleia2> I might go back to bed
<EvilResistance> but :/ is not :P :/
<EvilResistance> oops pennbot is dead o.O
<EvilResistance> stupid freenode servers pinging out :/
<EvilResistance> there you are
<EvilResistance> @load ChannelStats
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: huh? What did you volunteer me for?
 * adom does the robot dance with PennBot.
<jedijf> @stats
<PennBot> jedijf: I have 2 registered users with 2 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<InHisName>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<jedijf> best thought ever
<EvilResistance> its not configged yet
<EvilResistance> whoops
<adom> who are the two registered users?
<EvilResistance> probably me and someone else
<EvilResistance> i'm obviously regged if i'm the owner user xD
<adom> registered with Freenode? i am
<EvilResistance> i think it means with the bot
<adom> ahh
<jedijf> it does
<EvilResistance> but i'm not sure whether its pulling from channel stats or not
 * EvilResistance does some digging
<adom> @pornography
<PennBot> adom: Error: "pornography" is not a valid command.
<adom> EvilResistance: your bots broke
<EvilResistance> @channelstats
<PennBot> EvilResistance: On # there have been 24 messages, containing 636 characters, 110 words, 0 smileys, and 0 frowns; 2 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 1 join, 1 part, 0 quits, 0 kicks, 0 mode changes, and 0 topic changes.
<EvilResistance> wth
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: you were an admin of something, couldn't remember if it was irc; it's not
 * EvilResistance thinks something broke
<EvilResistance> @unload ChannelStats
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<jedijf> you need to add that pretty graphical chumpy
<jedijf> it may be a separate stat keeper
<EvilResistance> mmm
<jedijf> most lines - fewest lines
<jedijf> niceness - eviltude
<jedijf> off the top of my head, most used term ....bacon
<adom> @bacon
<PennBot> adom: Error: "bacon" is not a valid command.
<adom> oh come on
<adom> worthless
<JonathanD> bacon is always valid.
<jedijf> bacon is <reply> this channels food of choice
<jedijf> @bacon
<PennBot> jedijf: Error: "bacon" is not a valid command.
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  that module isnt loaded yet
<jedijf> bacon?
<jedijf> ok, this is ridiculous
<jedijf> get bottin
<EvilResistance> i've been without an SSH key the past month, cut me some slack :/
 * EvilResistance finally got Linux back up and running
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  are you regged with the bot?
<EvilResistance> if not, you should, so i can dump you into admins so you can work with factoids and stuffs
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>This channel's food of choice.
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<EvilResistance> @bacon
<PennBot> This channel's food of choice.
<EvilResistance> there
<FooeyBarBaz> @fail is <reply>What is this "fail"?
<PennBot> FooeyBarBaz: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<EvilResistance> thought so
<adom> jedijf: im going to try that cli only install of ubuntu...you think id be able to run wine stuff ok?
<adom> i dont see why not, just checking
<adom> well, i assume id need to install some WM of course
<adom> maybe openbox
<adom> or even awesome or i3
<adom> i just want the universality (is that a word?) of ubuntu and all packages made for ubuntu/aptitude, but with the minimalistic...ness of arch
<adom> me xpert werd user
<jedijf> adom: seems like you're on the right path
<jedijf> cli only and then build up, like a server install with a desktop kernel
<InHisName> @fail is <reply>What is this "fail"?
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  register with the bot :p
 * InHisName IS registered with irc
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  but not the bot.
<InHisName> @register
<PennBot> InHisName: Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<EvilResistance> the bot doesnt use nickserv to identify users, its a supybot so it has its own registration system.
<InHisName> ++register
<adom> i think i have a crush on openbox (don't tell gnome)
<InHisName> @list
<PennBot> InHisName: Admin, Channel, ChannelStats, Config, Google, Karma, Later, Misc, MoobotFactoids, Owner, Seen, User, and Web
<InHisName> adom: buying openbox is a great way to save over full retail
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  problems?
<InHisName> what is command to register
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  /msg PennBot @register <name> <password>
<EvilResistance> and then after you're registered, do @whoami to make sure it sees you.
<EvilResistance> then do @user hostmask add
<EvilResistance> (in privmsg)
<EvilResistance> so that it will remember your hostname (or dont if you dont want autoidentification to the bot)
<InHisName> priv to whom?
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  to PennBot
<EvilResistance> i just gave you the command string :/
<EvilResistance> /msg PennBot [command goes here]
<EvilResistance> in this case, /msg PennBot @register <name> <password>
<InHisName> o i c
<adom>  /msg PennBot @register adom ircpass
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<EvilResistance> just without the space :P
<adom> welcome
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  on subsequent reconnect (or should you happen to /part), you will have to reidentify.  its a similar privmsg command: /msg PennBot @identify <name> <password>
<InHisName> @fail is <reply>What is this "fail"?
<PennBot> InHisName: Command Succeeded.
<adom> @fail
<PennBot> What is this fail ?
<adom> success
<InHisName> now are you good with xRDP ?
<InHisName> It's a long shot, but I ask anyway.
<jedijf> InHisName: have you tried the terminal rdesktop command?
<InHisName> Not sure, jedijf, I have tried so many.    xRDP  is only one to claim to use remote desktop client of win and play your linux box back at it.
<adom> @rr is http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh
<PennBot> adom: Command Succeeded.
<adom> SUCCESS
<jedijf> InHisName: what port is open on linux box?
<adom> does piping work?
<adom> @rr | jedijf
<PennBot> adom: Error: "rr" is not a valid command.
<InHisName> 3389 should be open as that is the default one.
<adom> :(
<jedijf> InHisName: forget shoulds
<adom> rr | jedijf
<jedijf> what port *is* open
<jedijf> ubu remote desktop opens 5900 in general
<jedijf> and then you would use vnc client on win to look into it
<adom> @rr
<PennBot> rr is http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh
<adom> yay
<InHisName> xrdp is supposed to work with both or either
<InHisName> I did an install of something that someone else fixed their xrdp with.  Need to reboot to test it out.
<InHisName> Trying to get caught up reading pidgin to do that.
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<EvilResistance> and of course it doesnt respond :/
<jedijf> bacon is awesome
<jedijf> bacon?
 * EvilResistance facedesks
<InHisName> @bacon
<PennBot> This channel's food of choice.
<EvilResistance> i've got bots randomly crashing... :/
<EvilResistance> this one doesnt work, the bantracker in trekweb's channel is lagging
<jedijf> @bacon?
<PennBot> This channel's food of choice.
<EvilResistance> and my test bot is explodifying
<jedijf> forget bacon
<EvilResistance> i'll have to see if i cant get it to respond without the @ symbol
<jedijf> forget @bacon
<adom> @forget bacon
<jedijf> bacon?
<PennBot> adom: Error: "forget" is not a valid command.
<adom> :/
<jedijf> @bacon
<PennBot> This channel's food of choice.
<EvilResistance> @list MoobotFactoids
<PennBot> EvilResistance: factinfo, listauth, listkeys, listvalues, literal, lock, most, random, remove, and unlock
<jedijf> forget @bacon
<EvilResistance> @remove bacon
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Error: The command "remove" is available in the Later and MoobotFactoids plugins.  Please specify the plugin whose command you wish to call by using its name as a command before "remove".
<EvilResistance> @MoobotFactoids remove bacon
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<jedijf> ahh
<jedijf> use infobot
<EvilResistance> this isnt the ubottu factoids thing, that has a memory hole that eats up memory like crazy
<JonathanD> wait.
<jedijf> or simil;ar
<JonathanD> You removed bacon.
<EvilResistance> i know i did
<EvilResistance> @unload MoobotFactoids
<JonathanD> This is not ok. :(
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<JonathanD> We'll starve without bacon.
<jedijf> haha
<jedijf> is bacon hilighted JonathanD ?
<EvilResistance> JonathanD:  i'll fix it, but first i have to narrow down the InfoBot memory hole :/
<InHisName> He's planning to change it to tufu
<jedijf> turkey bacon is a sin against humanity
<JonathanD> jedijf: no.
<jedijf> turkey bacon?
<jedijf> @turkey bacon?
<adom> bacon turkey?
<PennBot> jedijf: Error: "turkey" is not a valid command.
<EvilResistance> @load Infobot
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<EvilResistance> @list Infobot
<PennBot> EvilResistance: stats, status, tell, and update
<EvilResistance> hmm
<jedijf> bacon?
<jedijf> bacon is yummy
<jedijf> bacon?
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>BACON IS AWESOME
<PennBot> I guess bacon is yummy, jedijf
<PennBot> ... but bacon is yummy ...
<jedijf> gtg
<jedijf> forget bacon
<EvilResistance> @no bacon is <reply>BACON IS AWESOME!
<PennBot> I hear ya.
<PennBot> Got it, EvilResistance.
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<EvilResistance> oops
<EvilResistance> @bacon
<PennBot> I don't know, EvilResistance.
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>BACON!!!!
<PennBot> Okay!
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<PennBot> BACON
<adom> YES
<EvilResistance> bleh, it doesnt like punctuation marks
<EvilResistance> i'll hammer out the bugs in a bit, i'm in the middle of something
<adom> @MutantTurkey is <reply>GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE.
<PennBot> Got it, adom.
 * adom <.< >.>
<jthan> jthan?
<jthan> @karma
<PennBot> jthan: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (34), "jedijf" (17), "PennBot" (17), "lamalex" (17), "cats" (14), "zsh" (13), and "linux" (13).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-29), "morning" (-26), "mondays" (-8), "aa" (-8), "Dell" (-7), "old_news" (-7), "PennBotJr" (-7), and "surrogate_mondays" (-6).  You (jthan) are ranked 44 out of 1579.
<jthan> This PennBot sucks
<jthan> @karma jthan
<PennBot> jthan: Karma for "jthan" has been increased 11 times and decreased 8 times for a total karma of 3.
<jthan> first_law?
<jthan> @jthan
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno!
<jthan> @firstlaw
<PennBot> Wish I knew, jthan.
<jthan> @first_law
<PennBot> No idea, jthan.
<jthan> Alright, I'm done.
<EvilResistance> @part #ubuntu-us-pa
 * adom XD haha
 * adom =X
<EvilResistance> if i were to load andrews, it glitches out and explodifies :/
<EvilResistance> lets see if i cant pull the infobot configs from the older pennbot before i bring it back in
<InHisName> u kiked him out ?
<EvilResistance> for about 5 seconds
<EvilResistance> or so
 * EvilResistance is fixing something system side and expects several timeouts and reconnects, and doesnt want to flood the channel
<InHisName> @logs
<InHisName> logs?
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  i dont see pennbot here, do you see it?
<EvilResistance> nope, its not here
<InHisName> 5 seconds ?
<EvilResistance> its still stuck in a timeout thingy
<EvilResistance> (5 seconds was optimistic)
<InHisName> you said it !
<EvilResistance> okay, now i have to see if i can load the old pennbot's infobot configs and db
<InHisName> ubunutpennsylvaina.org  has chat ref but no refs to logs /  stats ?
<pleia2> InHisName: just go to irclogs.ubuntu.com
<EvilResistance> InHisName:  logs are done elsewhere i think
<pleia2> the logs on ubuntupennsylvania.org don't work anymore because PennBot doesn't live on that server anymore
<rmg51> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<EvilResistance> stats arent web-facing on this pennbot (i dont have a stable connection to work with web-facing HTTP stats, not without configuring nginx to be public, and i dont want that atm)
<EvilResistance> pleia2:  ubottu doesnt have a web-facing channel stats page does it?
<EvilResistance> the plugins i'm finding that do web-facing stats all explodify
<pleia2> ubottu doesn't even do logging
<pleia2> ubuntulog just does logging, no stats at all
<EvilResistance> thought not.
<EvilResistance> yeah, that's what i figured, i'll have to debug the plugins then
 * EvilResistance fires up evolution and sends off emails
<InHisName> jthan: was online for a bit while I was rebooting.     Anyone care that pennbot is lawless concerning jthan ?
<InHisName> Now to test the xrdp once again.   Will I get more than an empty desktop ?  Maybe some Icons and or Unity?
<EvilResistance> try again, i loaded the old factoids db (i think)
<EvilResistance> @load Infobot
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Error: Infobot is already loaded.
<EvilResistance> lol?
<PennBot> I WILL SHOOT YOU. I WILL SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE
<EvilResistance> yep, its back
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<EvilResistance> ooh the old pennbot didnt have bacon o.O
<rmg51> @fifth_law
<PennBot> fifth_law is under no circumstances is jthan to get a cookie, rmg51
<EvilResistance> rmg51:  this is courtesy of andrew giving me the tarball of the old pennbot, so i can restore all the old dbs
<rmg51> we're good now
<EvilResistance> the old karma db is whats currently loaded in karma, too
<InHisName> @karma
<PennBot> InHisName: Highest karma: "xkcd" (102), "naps" (34), "jedijf" (17), "PennBot" (17), "lamalex" (17), "cats" (14), "zsh" (13), and "linux" (13).  Lowest karma: "bvag" (-29), "morning" (-26), "mondays" (-8), "aa" (-8), "Dell" (-7), "old_news" (-7), "PennBotJr" (-7), and "surrogate_mondays" (-6).  You (InHisName) are ranked 1081 out of 1579.
<EvilResistance> the trick is correctly grafting the old file onto the correct location for the new PennBot
<InHisName> @inhisname
<EvilResistance> failure to do so explodifies everything
<PennBot> Rumor has it inhisname is for the moment, jthan, InHisName
<InHisName> @karma inhisname
<PennBot> InHisName: Karma for "inhisname" has been increased 1 time and decreased 1 time for a total karma of 0.
<EvilResistance> granted it might have my old nicks...
<EvilResistance> @karma CaptainTrek
<PennBot> EvilResistance: CaptainTrek has neutral karma.
<EvilResistance> nope...
<EvilResistance> @karma Trek
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "Trek" has been increased 2 times and decreased 2 times for a total karma of 0.
<EvilResistance> that it does have :P
<jedijf> beasties
<adom> hi @mutantturkey
 * adom glares at PennBot.
<MutantTurkey> hi
<MutantTurkey> :)
<jedijf> MutantTurkey?
<PennBot> MutantTurkey is weak. =/ or invalid, jedijf
<adom> @mutantturkey
<PennBot> mutantturkey is weak. =/ or invalid, adom
<jedijf> old db
<adom> jedijf: mine was better
<jedijf> forget MutantTurkey
<PennBot> 10-4.
<jedijf> redo it
<adom> @mutantturkey
<PennBot> I guess mutantturkey is GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE, adom
<adom> at least i thought it was.
<adom> forget MutantTurkey
<PennBot> 10-4.
<adom> 10-20?
<adom> @10-20 is <reply>teh interwebz
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<adom> 10-20?
<PennBot> teh interwebz
<adom> 10-4
<adom> @mutantturkey is <reply>GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE.
<PennBot> Okay!
<adom> mutantturkey
<adom> mutantturkey?
<PennBot> GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE
<adom> ^_^
<adom> @RTFM is <reply>Roger That Friend of Mine!.
<PennBot> Gotcha, adom.
<adom> hmm
<adom> @test
<PennBot> adom
<MutantTurkey> sorry sorry sorry!
<MutantTurkey> i was busy
<adom> @adomstest
<PennBot> /me is testing
<adom> hmm
 * adom waves at MutantTurkey 
<MutantTurkey> hey oh
<MutantTurkey> that is what I miss the most about pennbot
<MutantTurkey> the auto answering
<adom> MutantTurkey?
<PennBot> GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE
<MutantTurkey> :[
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey?
<PennBot> GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE
<Sadin_> :D
<Sadin_> YAY!
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey?
<PennBot> GOBBLE GOBBLE BABY. GOBBLE GOBBLE
<Sadin_> BAHAHA
 * Sadin_ like
<Sadin_> Sadin?
<PennBot> It has been said that Sadin is really hoping i dont have to even though i love ubuntu more then windows because i need PS, Sadin_
<Sadin_> hahaha
<Sadin_> thats old
 * Sadin_ laughs maniacally no one should have showed him this
<MutantTurkey> how do you set it again?
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog is barking up the wrong tree?
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog?
<PennBot> Somebody said ChinnoDog is trying to install my company's product in cxoffice again. This will never work. hehe or is, and has always been, 3 days late or someone who doesn't care much about the less fortunate or "I think I have a plan for a workaround." or a Windows expert, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> or something...
<adom> @command is <reply>result
<PennBot> Got it, adom.
<MutantTurkey> right
<adom> forget command
<PennBot> Okay!
<MutantTurkey> @ChinnoDog is barking up the wrong tree
<PennBot> ... but ChinnoDog is trying to install my company's product in cxoffice again. This will never work. hehe or is, and has always been, 3 days late or someone who doesn't care much about the less fortunate or "I think I have a plan for a workaround." or a Windows expert ...
<MutantTurkey> FORGET IT MAN
<MutantTurkey> :/
<EvilResistance> #channelstats #ubuntu-us-pa
<EvilResistance> oops
<EvilResistance> @channelstats
<PennBot> EvilResistance: On # there have been 358 messages, containing 11312 characters, 1921 words, 5 smileys, and 11 frowns; 11 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 17 joins, 4 parts, 0 quits, 0 kicks, 3 mode changes, and 1 topic change.
<MutantTurkey> meh
<MutantTurkey> there was a point where jthan had the most recorded lines
<MutantTurkey> he used to monologue alot
<EvilResistance> @channelstats #ubuntu-us-pa\
<PennBot> EvilResistance: On # there have been 363 messages, containing 11652 characters, 1981 words, 5 smileys, and 11 frowns; 11 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 17 joins, 4 parts, 0 quits, 0 kicks, 3 mode changes, and 1 topic change.
<MutantTurkey> http://i.imgur.com/2Kq6Y.jpg
<MutantTurkey> lol
<adom> ha
<Sadin_> @channelstats
<PennBot> Sadin_: On # there have been 368 messages, containing 11955 characters, 2028 words, 5 smileys, and 12 frowns; 11 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 17 joins, 4 parts, 0 quits, 0 kicks, 3 mode changes, and 1 topic change.
<Sadin_> MutantTurkey god id shoot myself if i had to sit through that
<EvilResistance> i have to fix that...
<EvilResistance> @unload ChannelStats
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<MutantTurkey> hehe
<EvilResistance> it seems its borked...
<adom> @adom https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284507_10150273652144558_501709557_7293166_4304330_n.jpg
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno, adom.
<adom> @adom is <reply>https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284507_10150273652144558_501709557_7293166_4304330_n.jpg
<PennBot> I hear ya, adom.
<adom> adom?
<PennBot> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284507_10150273652144558_501709557_7293166_4304330_n.jpg
<adom> ITS USEFUL!
<adom> forget adom
<PennBot> 10-4!
<adom> @adom is <reply>http://bit.ly/zAnv8c
<PennBot> Gotcha.
<adom> shortened =D
<EvilResistance> @load ChannelStats
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Error: Channelstats is already loaded.
<EvilResistance> orly?
<EvilResistance> @channelstats
<PennBot> EvilResistance: On #ubuntu-us-pa there have been 4 messages, containing 77 characters, 9 words, 0 smileys, and 0 frowns; 0 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 1 join, 0 parts, 2 quits, 0 kicks, 0 mode changes, and 0 topic changes.
<EvilResistance> there we go, that fixes that :P
<jedijf> EvilResistance: http://pisg.sourceforge.net/
<PennBot> Title: pisg - Perl IRC Statistics Generator :: Home (at pisg.sourceforge.net)
<EvilResistance> you're the second person to point me to that
<jedijf> http://stats.sunnyirc.tk/bokairc.html
<PennBot> Title: #bokairc @ SunnyIRC stats by StatsBot (at stats.sunnyirc.tk)
<jedijf> or the same person twice
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  come up with  a solution that scrapes all of the ubuntulog logs back to 2004, that gets the stats, and allows users to do funky things with them.  then give that information to AlanBell.  then ask for $20 and recognition of your dedication to the IRC Bots Team
<andrew> EvilResistance: No problem
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: I just took a loaf out of the oven. You'd be proud. This one could be sandwich grade.
<Resistance> sandwich--
<ChinnoDog> You have something against sandwiches?
<Resistance> yeah, i just had two
<ChinnoDog> Doesn't sound like you have anything against them then
<Resistance> nope, just sick of em today
<Resistance> @karma sandwich
<PennBot> Resistance: Karma for "sandwich" has been increased 0 times and decreased 1 time for a total karma of -1.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: nice, another sour?
<jedijf> @karma sammich
<PennBot> jedijf: sammich has neutral karma.
<Resistance> sa
<Resistance> oops
<Resistance> sammich++
<Resistance> sammich--
<Resistance> :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-17
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: yea. This one is good. It rose a lot, though I bet I could get it to rise even more.
<EvilResistance> @quit Temporary Shutdown for Systems Upgrades
<InHisName> sammich++
<EvilResistance> sammich--
<InHisName> bacon sammich++
<EvilResistance> pie++
<EvilResistance> bacon++
<EvilResistance> bacon++
<EvilResistance> bacon++
<EvilResistance> @karma bacon
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Karma for "bacon" has been increased 3 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 3.
<InHisName> @karma sammich
<PennBot> InHisName: Karma for "sammich" has been increased 1 time and decreased 1 time for a total karma of 0.
<EvilResistance> WE NEED TO RAISE THE KARMA OF BACON!
<InHisName> sammich++
<InHisName> bacon++
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<EvilResistance> NOOOOOO
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>GIVE ME THE BACON!!!!
<PennBot> Dunno, EvilResistance.
<InHisName> "chocolate dipped deep fried rock candy"++
<EvilResistance> blah
<EvilResistance> bacon is <reply>GIVE ME THE BACON!!!!
<EvilResistance> bacon?
<EvilResistance> wth
<EvilResistance> did it die again
<InHisName> @karma sammich
<PennBot> InHisName: Karma for "sammich" has been increased 2 times and decreased 1 time for a total karma of 1.
<EvilResistance> @whoami
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Resistance
<InHisName> @karma bacon
<EvilResistance> good
<PennBot> InHisName: Karma for "bacon" has been increased 4 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 4.
<InHisName> @whoami
<PennBot> InHisName: InHisName
<InHisName> bacon?
<InHisName> bacon ?
<EvilResistance> not sure why its not working
<EvilResistance> @bacon
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Error: "bacon" is not a valid command.
<EvilResistance> thought so
<EvilResistance> @config search Infobot
<PennBot> EvilResistance: supybot.plugins.Infobot, supybot.plugins.Infobot.public, supybot.plugins.Infobot.personality, supybot.plugins.Infobot.boringDunno, supybot.plugins.Infobot.unaddressed, supybot.plugins.Infobot.unaddressed.snarfDefinitions, supybot.plugins.Infobot.unaddressed.answerQuestions, and supybot.plugins.Infobot.unaddressed.replyExistingFactoid
<InHisName> @bacon is <reply>Cholestoral, here it comes baby!!
<PennBot> No idea!
<InHisName> bacon?
<InHisName> @bacon is<reply>Cholestoral, here it comes baby!!
<PennBot> I don't have a clue!
<EvilResistance> o.O
<EvilResistance> oh dear
<EvilResistance> @unload Infobot
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<EvilResistance> it seems...
<EvilResistance> the system upgrades killed infobot
<EvilResistance> hmm
<EvilResistance> i'll have to fix this
<EvilResistance> no wonder it wasnt working :/
<EvilResistance> @bacon is <reply>BACON
<PennBot> Dunno!
<EvilResistance> wth is this...
<EvilResistance> whys it using .pickle.db instead of .sqlite.db....
<EvilResistance> @unload Infobot
<PennBot> EvilResistance: Command Succeeded.
<EvilResistance> @seen andres
<PennBot> EvilResistance: I have not seen andres.
<EvilResistance> @seen andrew
<PennBot> EvilResistance: andrew was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 4 hours, 14 minutes, and 32 seconds ago: <andrew> EvilResistance: No problem
<brian_s> hey all
<brian_s> sory I am late
<waltman> oh yeah, today's the 3rd Thursday night, isn't it?
<andrew> @seen andrew
<PennBot> andrew: andrew was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 4 hours, 22 minutes, and 56 seconds ago: <andrew> EvilResistance: No problem
<jedijf> meeting only happen when needed on first and 3rd
<jedijf> s
<EvilResistance> andrew:  i'm testing to make sure none of the other plugin dbs got exploded
<andrew> exploded?
<EvilResistance> infobot's down until i can figure this thing out
<EvilResistance> a supybot update broke infobot
<EvilResistance> *shrugs*
<andrew> not surprising
<EvilResistance> i'll fix it later, i'm dead tired and need sleep
<InHisName> I'm baaack !
<andrew> http://cfgfactory.com/images/i/4f2d27b992a2a_tumblr_lvrp8bU9AV1qibz0jo1_500.png
<InHisName> xrdp now wont recognize my passwords anymore.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51, whats up?
<rmg51> nothing much
<rmg51> just reading the morning paper
<JonathanD> Most excellent.
<JonathanD> I'm reading my mail.
<rmg51> I usually put off reading my snail-mail
<JonathanD> My email.
<rmg51> delete and junk get used the most there:P
<waltman> *YAWN*
<adom> bacon?
 * adom is disapoint.
<EvilResistance> adom, its broken, so i disabled it
<EvilResistance> an update to my system exploded it
<EvilResistance> lol?
<EvilResistance> damn still broke...
<EvilResistance> i'll have to check the error logs later...
<InHisName> I installed tightvncviewer and still having issues getting X11 to work with it.
<MutantTurkey> longest night ever
<jedijf> it's night?
<MutantTurkey> time to finally zleeeeep
<MutantTurkey> sleep
<MutantTurkey> ZzzZ
<adom> happy weekend all
 * adom is outttaaa heeerrrreee
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-18
<MutantTurkey> just woke fffffffffffff
<MutantTurkey> I think i am going back to bed
 * waltman didn't realize that turkeys were nocturnal
<MutantTurkey> fzfzfzfzz
<MutantTurkey> i am really hungry though
<MutantTurkey> havent eaten all day
<waltman> What do you turkeys eat? Nuts? Berries? Small insects?
<MutantTurkey> burgers
<waltman> mutant burgers?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<andrew> burgers?
<InHisName> turkeys supposedly stare at sky with mouths open and drown from the falling raindrops
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<MutantTurkey> whyy am i still tired
<teddy-dbear> because your a turkey?
<MutantTurkey> yes
<ChinnoDog> http://www.123rf.com/photo_10771627_tired-turkey-in-a-recliner.html
<PennBot> Title: Tired Turkey In A Recliner Royalty Free Stock Photo, Pictures, Images And Stock Photography. Image 10771627. (at www.123rf.com)
<MutantTurkey> thats basically me
<ChinnoDog> I miss my xbox. I dropped it off for repair yesterday
<ChinnoDog> There is a place 15 minutes from here that does xbox repairs and mods. $30 to fix my problem. I show up to drop off. It is 3 guys working in a basement, parts everywhere. One guy is working on the floor.
<ChinnoDog> Looked like many places I've been to. lol
<MutantTurkey> which xbox?
<MutantTurkey> and where is it?
<ChinnoDog> http://xmoddz.com/
<PennBot> Title: Virginia Xbox 360 Repair | Fix Xbox and PC Repair (at xmoddz.com)
<ChinnoDog> It is the old style xbox
<ChinnoDog> Lights one and three were blinking at power on, throwing code 0013
<ChinnoDog> They were professional about it. Generated estimate for me and emailed it to me on the spot
<ChinnoDog> I was surprised to be dropping it off at a house though instead of a store
<MutantTurkey> yeah I need mine fixed up
<ChinnoDog> What is wrong with it?
<MutantTurkey> my controllers aren't working
<MutantTurkey> I think the USB hub is borked
<MutantTurkey> it's a modded box with a flip switch and runs linux 2.4 iirc
<ChinnoDog> They do modding. I bet they would fix it fo ryou
<ChinnoDog> Email them and ask
<MutantTurkey> to far to go though
<MutantTurkey> I can get a local to do it
<MutantTurkey> for less cost than the gas money would be
<MutantTurkey> we aynnt no DCers here
<MutantTurkey> seeing star wars in 3d :-D
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<mutantturkey_> ping pong i need help
<mutantturkey_> windows users please!
<EvilResistance> whatcha need
<mutantturkey_> my fathers computer is complaining of a failing hard drive
 * EvilResistance still uses windows
<mutantturkey_> its window
<mutantturkey_> It says " your hard drive is failing "
<EvilResistance> mutantturkey_ complaining how
<mutantturkey_> that is it
<mutantturkey_> WTF
<mutantturkey_> windows decteed a hard disk problem backup files immediatly etc
<mutantturkey_> when i click details all i get is the disk name...
<mutantturkey_> should I just back it up?
<EvilResistance> yeah you should try to back up the files
<mutantturkey_> i wish i could just get some info
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-02-19
<ChinnoDog> Is it common practice to copy one's ssh public and private keys to other server he manages?
<ChinnoDog> s/server/servers
<ChinnoDog> not sure if this is a security risk
<jthan> I've done it. Never thought of it..
<jthan> Actually..
<jthan> I've never copied a public key
<jthan> Errr
<jthan> private
<pleia2> private keys should be on one system
<jthan> Right.
<jthan> And one system only
<pleia2> it may be easier to have the same ssh key everywhere, but it's kind of terrible
<jthan> Public keys are okay to distribute though
<pleia2> yea
<jthan> I don't really see how it would be "easier" anyhow..
<jthan> Still have to have both.. Requires the same amount of work imo
<pleia2> well you put one public key on your 10 servers, and you can log in from either one of your machines that stores the private key
<pleia2> so say you have a laptop and a desktop, if they have the same public and private keys you can log in anywhere
<pleia2> no need to add a desktop and laptop key to every server
<jthan> Not everyone logs into ten servers like you do :-p
<pleia2> ChinnoDog said "servers"
<pleia2> so 2, 10, whatever
<jthan> But even if you are adding a new server, you can still copy all the public keys?
<jthan> That's all you would need.
<pleia2> yeah
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: so if I were using a bunch of computers I trusted then I can copy my private key but in general it is a bad idea
<pleia2> what reason do you have for copying your private key?
<ChinnoDog> lazyness. lol. I created a new key on my server this time because it is internet accessible after all.
<pleia2> I guess I mean, what do you use it for?
<ChinnoDog> in this case I was setting up ssh so I could use github from my server
<ChinnoDog> (my hosted server)
<ChinnoDog> to make it extra convenient to update a mediawiki plugin
<pleia2> ah
<InHisName> so, ChinnoDog, you play games a lot ?  Doesn't that deprive you of the joy of coding all the time ?
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: :-p
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> its afternoon, now
<ChinnoDog> That happens about once a day
<MutantTurkey> yawn
<ChinnoDog> bark
<MutantTurkey> finally embracing your true self ChinnoDog?
<MutantTurkey> whats with the wikimedia based website?
<MutantTurkey> also
<MutantTurkey> is this you?
<MutantTurkey> http://stephennichols.net/
<MutantTurkey> :-P
<ChinnoDog> No that is not me :-p
<ChinnoDog> Now I'm going to have to change my name when I become a movie star
<pleia2> wow, what happened to your blog? (wiki?)
<ChinnoDog> yea, I'm in the middle of configuring it right now
<ChinnoDog> I lost the old site a long time ago. lol
<ChinnoDog> I finally locked out the spambots
<MutantTurkey> cool
<MutantTurkey> lol
<ChinnoDog> Trying to pick the appropriate configuration of the wikilog plugin
<MutantTurkey> yeah I don't like wiki to much anymore
<ChinnoDog> I'm using mediawiki because I want to take advantage of all the neat plugins for creating content
<ChinnoDog> the wiki needs a shorter name
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-11
<rmg51> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2023623/ubuntu-for-android-makes-its-official-debut.html
<rmg51> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2027739/ubuntu-based-smartphones-officially-coming-in-october.html
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<ChinnoDog> moooorning
<MutantTurkey> back at work
<ChinnoDog> Where do you work?
<MutantTurkey> drexel
<MutantTurkey> at a bio-informatics lab
<ChinnoDog> Ah. On campus job.
<MutantTurkey> yessir
<MutantTurkey> so this respone  startles me http://madhadron.com/a-farewell-to-bioinformatics
<MutantTurkey> if anyone read that on reddit
<ChinnoDog> I detect some bitterness.
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> but why would anyone be so bitter about something like that?
<MutantTurkey> sometimes the complacent or happy people aren't the best ones to ask
<InHisName> Seems he might be railing against a low signal to noise in the raw data collected.  And is upset that that they think they're so smart that if nothing is coaxable from data, then get more data, bigger database, bigger machines and try again.
<InHisName> So, MutantTurkey, have you been able to 'view' the raw data put in, yet ?    Is it usless random noise or is there something useful buried in the data ?  Or you're not smart enough to 'see' that well yet ?
<MutantTurkey> I just started
<MutantTurkey> but I think they might be on to something
<MutantTurkey> the thing I am doing now is just throwing a dataset gainst a few algorthims and writing a paper on it
<MutantTurkey> gah
<MutantTurkey> I ordered a print server that won't work with our setup and now it useless
<MutantTurkey> do I beg for mercy or what?
<ChinnoDog> Why won't it work?
<MutantTurkey> I didn't read the reviews
<MutantTurkey> its software based I am almost sure
<MutantTurkey> not a normal print server
<ChinnoDog> uh.. then what is it?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-12
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples dogs and turkeys
<JonathanD> Don't forget bots.
<teddy-dbear> the log bot never says anything :-/
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<argv_turk> goob gob
<MutantTurkey> gooblle
 * InHisName is known as InHisName
<MutantTurkey> ugh I am struggling with a programming problem
<MutantTurkey> I want to represent all possible combinations of 4 different letter
<MutantTurkey> aaaa aaab aaac aaad
<MutantTurkey> but how to do it? beats the heck out of me, because we don't know how long the string needs to be, that's variable
<jedijf> !
<jedijf> clue ^
<MutantTurkey> ?
<jedijf> do you need the number of possibilities or display all possibilities
<MutantTurkey> display
<MutantTurkey> for i in `a a a a a a`; do for j in `b b b b b b`; do for k in `c c c c c c`; echo $i$j$k; done; done; done
<MutantTurkey> !for i in `a a a a a a`; do for j in `b b b b b b`; do for k in `c c c c c c`; echo $i$j$k; done; done; done
<MutantTurkey> but how to express that? I dunon
<ChinnoDog> Not combinations MutantTurkey, permutations
<waltman> perl -E '$x = "aaaa"; say $x++ for 1..26**4'
<MutantTurkey> waltman: can you restrict that to a b c d?
<InHisName> hey it works too,  456976 items.     piped to | wc -l
<MutantTurkey> or actually acgt
<ChinnoDog> Oh. You are creating permutations of nucleic acids
<waltman> ah
<waltman> perl -E '$x = "aaaa"; say $x++ for 1..26**4'|grep '^[actg]*$'
<waltman> probably not the best way, but it works :)
<waltman> There are lots of ways to do that
<InHisName> Yep that works too,  256 members  = 4**4
<InHisName>  456976 = 26 ** 4
<InHisName> waltman: you're fast on the draw with that there perl
<waltman> :)
<waltman> http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/pdf/HigherOrderPerl.pdf # page 135
<waltman> that might be more than you want
<InHisName> What ! you looked it up first then typed your answer for MutantTurkey ?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: can you decipher this also?
<MutantTurkey> mat=bsxfun(@rdivide,mat,sum(mat,1)); %column-normalize
<MutantTurkey> divides a column of an array by the sum of the column?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I'm just going to look up the functions I don't know in the docs, which I'm sure you're just as capable of as I am :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: ok I looked them up
<MutantTurkey> I just don't understand what "right array divide" is
<waltman> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Division_(mathematics)#Left_and_right_division
<waltman> right division is what you probably think division should be
<waltman> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/heart-attack-grills-unofficial-spokesman-died-heart-attack/story?id=18477145
<MutantTurkey> thanks :-)
<jedijf> truth in advertising?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: what lab are you in? also is it man-kow-ski?
<waltman> I'm in Andy Cohen's lab. And yes.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<ChinnoDog> moooorning
<ChinnoDog> I need more food
 * InHisName had plenty of breakfast and wont be needing more food for 3 more hours.
<teddy-dbear> I need more chocolate
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: you need to go on a quest to search out the "chocolate bees".
<InHisName> Free chocolate,,,   Oh except for the stings.....
<ChinnoDog> om nom strawberry parfait
<InHisName> Mmmm, smores with added honey smeared all over.
<ChinnoDog> That is a high sugar breakfast.
<ChinnoDog> I used to think I didn't like plain yogurt but then I discovered it is just the nonfat plain yogurt I don't like.
<ChinnoDog> The cat likes yogurt too.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-14
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<teddy-dbear> that was strange
<teddy-dbear> my laptop just shut down for no reason
<teddy-dbear> I was just looking at Rhythmbox then the next thing I was looking at a blank screen
<teddy-dbear> :P
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: dead battery ?
<teddy-dbear> nope
<teddy-dbear> plugged in
<InHisName> power loss,   --> dead fuse, dead PECO, dead squirel, etc.?
<teddy-dbear> nothing like that
<teddy-dbear> just on then off
<ChinnoDog> overheat?
<teddy-dbear> that's what I thought at first
<teddy-dbear> temp seemed normal after reboot
<ChinnoDog> Maybe it was just tired.
<teddy-dbear> it's awake now :-D
<mutantturkey_> so there are a couple apartments listed near here
<mutantturkey_> http://goo.gl/maps/MpavC
<mutantturkey_> in that 6 block radius
<mutantturkey_> anyone ever been overthere and what thinks you?
<mutantturkey_> prices are okay, all the philly crime maps seem to have it relatively low
<MutantTurkey> waltman: can I get a few seconds for matlab? this one's easy
<MutantTurkey> yaux=[0;lambda*counts];
<MutantTurkey> lambda is a integer, counts is a vector
<MutantTurkey> but what is the [0; part?
<waltman> the ; is how you separate rows in a matrix
<waltman> You know that matlab is completely interactive, right? Just try these things out and see what they do!
<waltman> Also that ; thing is one of the first things you'll learn in any matlab tutorial.
<MutantTurkey> ok :p
<MutantTurkey> should just learn matlab
<waltman> It might be a good idea, seeing as how you seem to be using it every day :)
<waltman> maybe I should just start charging you :)
<ChinnoDog> hehe. There is good money in that waltman.
<MutantTurkey> matlab tutoring
<MutantTurkey> i've seen posters for it
<ChinnoDog> Learn Matlab and you could have a second job MutantTurkey
<jedijf> or do the first one well
<waltman> I could supplement my postdoc salary!
<waltman> I could have made a ton helping kids on the most recent matlab assignment in $boss's class. :)
<ChinnoDog> Why didn't you waltman? Easy money.
<waltman> It might've been a little awkward, seeing as how my labmate at the next desk is TA for the class...
<ChinnoDog> That doesn't sound awkward. That sounds ideal.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I'm sorry I forgot to remind you... dell dimension lid?
<JonathanD> ah
<MutantTurkey> i'll try and do it sometime when you're at home
<JonathanD> I'll look.
<MutantTurkey> when is a good time for me to remind you?
<JonathanD> I'll be home all day tomorrow.
<MutantTurkey> great!
<JonathanD> Except when I'm not.
<MutantTurkey> heh
<JonathanD> But I have off.
<MutantTurkey> got it
<MutantTurkey> drexel HR is the biggest pita of all time
<MutantTurkey> always late with stuff, paperwork is always lost
<MutantTurkey> it's costing me money. Not getting paid for 15 weeks causes me mental stress, looses me money and is probably illegal
<MutantTurkey> every time i have to wait long periods to be paid is just time I could have spent investing my money
<waltman> MutantTurkey: yeah, it is, as you kids say, teh suck
<ChinnoDog> 15 weeks is a long time to not get paid
<waltman> Speaking of Drexel, my boss got talked into doing "Jeopardy! Drexel Engineering Faculty Edition" next week.
<waltman> "Faculty will square off in a battle of wits to answer freshmen engineering and general knowledge questions in a Jeopardy-style competition."
<ChinnoDog> lol
<MutantTurkey> waltman: is there a link for that?
<MutantTurkey> sounds awesome
<waltman> "Hey, new $prof, we'd like you to play Science Jeopardy during Engineers Week." "No, you don't understand. I know lots about my tiny little field, but nothing about anything else." "Excellent! It'll be funnier that way!"
<waltman> http://www.drexel.edu/engineering/news/archive/2013/DrexeltoCelebrateNationalEngineersWeek/
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: yeah
<MutantTurkey> waltman: that's how i see a lot of professors
<waltman> heh
<MutantTurkey> extremely specialized, in their field for a long time, very focused
<MutantTurkey> which is awesome for research, for teaching maybe not so much
<ChinnoDog> The best teachers I had at DeVry were not career teachers. They were people that worked in industry and taught on the side or after they retired.
<waltman> There's a big variation in the teaching skills of professors.
<MutantTurkey> not just skill
<MutantTurkey> but interest in teaching
<MutantTurkey> they can be student oriented, or very research oriented
<waltman> Right, research counts for more than teaching in lots of places.
<MutantTurkey> like drexel
<waltman> There are some really good teachers in the CS department.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: who do you think is good?
<MutantTurkey> j/w haven't taken any course
<MutantTurkey> i'd like to take gaylords sysadmin course
<waltman> Shoukoufandeh. Johnson. Salvucci. Schmidt. Popyack.
<waltman> Gaylord seems like he'd be a good teacher
<MutantTurkey> popyack seems cool
<waltman> Breen's kind of boring, but he certainly knows his stuff.
<waltman> Mongan's really good, too
<MutantTurkey> waltman: he admits to being boring
<MutantTurkey> I think his phrase was "as long as you aren't the worst, drexel doesn't care"
<waltman> I had a class with someone (no longer in the dept) who I'm pretty sure must have been the worst.
<waltman> Shokoufandeh is an awesome teacher.
<waltman> but what do you care? You're at Temple!
<MutantTurkey> does Ko teach at all?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: lol yeah
<MutantTurkey> maybe my masters?
<waltman> Yes, but he was on sabatical in Japan.
<waltman> Ko's good, too.
<MutantTurkey> His poor students... i get the feeling they are overworked
<waltman> oh, they definitely are
<MutantTurkey> gabe looks like he's going to fall over
<waltman> he works them harder than anyone else in the department
<MutantTurkey> GABE IF YOU'RE HERE I AM NOT BEING MEAN IM JUST WORRIED
<MutantTurkey> yeah but they're also good at what they do.
<waltman> nod
<MutantTurkey> they go to plenty of conferences, get a lot of papers out
<MutantTurkey> paper mill
<waltman> yup
<waltman> paper mill?
<waltman> not just lots of papers, but the top conferences, too
<MutantTurkey> you know they joke about paper mills where ungergrads can get papers written for them for money
<MutantTurkey> they are like a scientific research mill
<waltman> I'm still not following
<MutantTurkey> I think gabe and steve were  in japan for a while
<MutantTurkey> nevermind
<waltman> I don't know what you're implying, but it sounds kind of insulting
<MutantTurkey> hah
<MutantTurkey> no
<MutantTurkey> they are very efficient is what I am saying!
<MutantTurkey> they are like a well oiled machine of churning out papers regularly and with high quality
<MutantTurkey> that is the point
<MutantTurkey> >.>
<waltman> Oh, this is a new thing. Sun shining off of Crossings directly into my eyes.
<MutantTurkey> do you face a window?
<JonathanD> I went down in our lobby here a bit ago and the darn floor tiles blinded me.
<MutantTurkey> wearing sunglasses in doors? Check
<waltman> MutantTurkey: yes, sort of.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: btw do people with masters write a thesis?
<MutantTurkey> debating getting mine
<waltman> MutantTurkey: yes.
<MutantTurkey> and how long is it? a two year program?
<waltman> I'm sure there's information about it on the department website.
<waltman> Aren't you a freshman? Maybe you should focus on that?
<MutantTurkey> Junior!
<waltman> I've got to run for the train. Later.
<MutantTurkey> good luck
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> no work today :D
<waltman> no?
<JonathanD> Nope
<JonathanD> Home with kids.
<waltman> ah
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: how did you get out of going to work?
<JonathanD> I asked nicely.
<ChinnoDog> ooh. ic.
<waltman> I had some pre-checkup bloodletting this morning, which meant a 12 hour fast and no breakfast. So when I got into Drexel I treated myself to a bacon+egg+cheese sammich.
<waltman> So when the meteor hits, I'll die happy. :)
<ChinnoDog> Which meteor is hitting?
<ChinnoDog> Oh, that one in Russia
<waltman> The big-ass asteroid that's passing inside geosynchronous orbit.
<ChinnoDog> ooh.  DA14
<pleia2> there is a live video of it, but it sort of looks like watching a pong ball :)
<ChinnoDog> I saw that video. Not very exciting.
<pleia2> ustream.tv/nasajpl2
<ChinnoDog> Would have been better with whooshing sounds like from star trek.
<pleia2> except it's in space so it can't make a sound
<waltman> shush!
<pleia2> oh, sorry :)
<waltman> you and your "science"
<pleia2> let people have their suspension of disbelief
<MutantTurkey> the paper I worked on is getting accepted to a Journal!
<waltman> yay!
<waltman> Are you one of the authors?
<MutantTurkey> co-author
<MutantTurkey> and there is definitely lots of room for more work on the project
<waltman> nice!
<MutantTurkey> yep!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-16
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<JonathanD> Heading to the airport shortly.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs and turkeys
<waltman> ah, pacs day
<rmg51> Teddy is not a happy teddy bear right now
<rmg51> seems the power supply for his laptop died
<rmg51> I should have said the power adapter
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-02-17
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> Hey, tedddy_D_bear where ever you are.....   Did the plug dongle thingy die or the circuit on the motherboard of the laptop die ?   There is a 'steal' over at http://mobile.dailysteals.com/    for $15 shipped with 7 adapters so can mate with most all lappys.
<rmg51> I'm looking to get something today
<rmg51> I take Teddy's laptop to work with me
<rmg51> which means I need a power cord for tomorrow
<rmg51> I was hopping to get something from RadioShack or Best Buy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-10
<InHisName> I here too
<InHisName> 12 hours and 25 seconds later
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
<InHisName> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-11
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> im excited for tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-12
<lazyPower> pvl1: whats tomorrow?
<pvl1> well i meant tomrrow night. more specifically the snow
<JonathanD> I'm not
<lazyPower> ah. i thought i missed a memo of something awesome incoming
<pvl1> well thats all about attitude isnt it
<ChinnoDog> weechat on a tablet is sexy
<pvl1> weechat android
<pvl1> or ssh
<ChinnoDog> android
<pvl1> im kinda trying to help develop the app
<pvl1> havent had time recently
<ChinnoDog> Make it crash less. lol
<pvl1> what crashes?
<pvl1> rather when
<ChinnoDog> mostly when reconnecting. must kill app and restart.
<ChinnoDog> you could also add mosh support. that would be swell.
<pvl1> i wanna do that, but did u download from playstore or github
<ChinnoDog> play. I didn't know I could install from github. Is it newer?
<pvl1> yessir
<pvl1> ChinnoDog: https://github.com/ubergeek42/weechat-android
<pvl1> latest devel version
<pvl1> oh this one : http://repository-ubergeek42.forge.cloudbees.com/release/index.html
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jedijf> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys,hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> morning managerie
<ChinnoDog> pvl1: I don't want to have to keep polling github for newer versions if I don't have to. Does the play version update frequently?
<ChinnoDog> That sentence might have been a little redundant.
<lazyPower> o/
<pvl1> ChinnoDog: at this time no. im not the maintainer. uberkgeek42 is working on a large update, and hes been busy. once he pushes that , and we get it working im sure itll b up to date in the store
<pvl1> but in the meantime, there arent many uploads anyway
<pvl1> however ill let u know if there are any commits/merges
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-13
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> The sound of sleet pounding against your window in the morning is a lot more pleasant when you know you don't have to wake up and go out into it.
<rmg51> doesn't help me :-/
<rmg51> I'm at work :P
<rmg51> at least the driving was easy
<rmg51> very few cars
<rmg51> just put it into gear and go
<waltman> Drexel sent out an email around 9:30 last night saying they were closed today. :)
<JonathanD> morning waltman, rmg51
<JonathanD> our office is closed as well, working from home.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I think it might be snowing.
<lazyPower_> o/
<ChinnoDog> No snow day for teleworkers :-(
<InHisName> anything exciting between 11am and now that I missed ?
<pleia2> replies to emails from april 2013 \o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-14
 * InHisName jawns
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-02-15
 * InHisName notes less than one tweets worth of chars since midnight.  22 'sleepers' in the room ?
<JonathanD> Hi.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-09
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, hamsters and everything else
<jackson> morning
<lazyPower> o/
 * jackson looks around for the herd of horses that stampeded over me 
<jackson> ]Those Clydesdale are heavy
<teddy-dbear> oops, sorry! I thought it was just a speed bump :-(
<lazyPower> http://digitalunderground.audio - live streaming if anyone wants to tune in. blowing off some steam a bit early today
<jthan> aww I'm in class
<ChinnoDog> Why does there not seem to be a command to move a logical volume from one physical volume to another?
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: are you talking about live migration of say LVM slices? you can do this in some filesystems
<ChinnoDog> I am talking about moving a logical volume from one physical volume to another within the same volume group.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-10
<ChinnoDog> I don't think there is a way. I'm going to have to dd an lv. Sigh.
<ChinnoDog> I'm still looking for a way. It is so dumb this command doesn't exist. I found that there is a command that does this when using lvm on AIX but the linux equivalent is MIA.
<ChinnoDog> I have an SSD and a hard disk in the same VG. I need to move the LV on the SSD to the hard disk. After I move it to my new laptop I will need to move the LV onto a new SSD.
<ChinnoDog> I realize I can use pvmove to evacuate the current SSD, but there will be no way for me to move the LV to the new SSD without creating a brand new LV on the new SSD and using dd to copy it.
<ChinnoDog> I want the SSD and HDD in the same VG so I can use LVM caching when it becomes available.
<jthan>  /rantover
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Whats up waltman
<JonathanD> Jason is installing wordpress.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> https://github.com/whitmo/bundle-kubernetes - if someone has 5 minutes, a brief once over and a "yes i feel confident i have enough information to dive in with this readme" would be great.  we're having a bit of an internal debate on how much wall of text we need to add here  or if its a no - pointers to what you feel are hazy is invaluable to me
<ChinnoDog> Everything is so tiny on my 4K screen
 * ChinnoDog squints
<pleia2> tough life :P
<pleia2> bleh, do not like +O but only freelancer317 can remove it
<ChinnoDog> Unity doesn't have a scaling option. The window scaling options just make icons and title bars big. :-(
<pleia2> change the resolution?
<ChinnoDog> Then things will be fuzzy. I want the 4k, I just don't want to go blind trying to use it.
<pleia2> ah, I thought the point of 4k was so it didn't have such problems
<ChinnoDog> I guess it would be less fuzzy than other LCDs running at non-native resolutions because the pixels are so small but I want the screen real estate.
<waltman> points are points, no?
<waltman> oh wait, no.
<waltman> shouldn't a 12 point font be the same height everywhere?
<waltman> ChinnoDog: We got a flat 4k display for my lab's conference room. It's attached to a computer running win7. You need to go into accessibility settings and change fonts/mouse pointer/etc in order to see them.
<ChinnoDog> Hmm. Well, that changes more than the display settings.
<ChinnoDog> Things like web browsers are still microscopic though.
<ChinnoDog> The only option to make it bigger is "large text" which is either on or off.
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I should just mount a fresnel lens on my screen.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-11
<ChinnoDog> I figured out my LVM problem. I mirrored the LV onto the SSD and then removed the mirror on the HDD.
<lazyPower> right on ChinnoDog
<lazyPower> hi5
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: I discovered that if I set the scaling in Unity to 2.0 the icons magically blow up to the right size (does not work between 1.0 and 2.0). I had to scale Firefox using an internal setting. Everything looks reasonable now except for Chrome which does not have scaling.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-12
<jackson> evening
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-02-13
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-15
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-17
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<jedijf> hmm, guess brett didn't get to -O yet.....
<jedijf> but i would like to thank the netsplit for the test
<lazyPower> o/ Mornin
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-18
<waltman> Making another attempt at resolving my dependency issues from last week. Turns out it's preventing the install of today's libc6 security update.
<jthan> oh god. still happening!?
<waltman> I just asked on #ubuntu but so far no response :(
<waltman> Yes, amazingly if you don't fix it, it stays broken!
<jthan> Ugh. I thought you'd figured that one out.
<jthan> are you on 15.04?
<jthan> or..?
<waltman> No, I kinda hit a brick wall and moved onto other things.
<waltman> Ye Gods. #ubuntu. One helpful person, and half a dozen folks getting in the way.
<jthan> Usually how it goes
<waltman> 22:09 < Madhumper69> Have you ever installed mysql on the machine prior?
<jthan> Is he helpful or in the way?
<jthan> he's a mad humper...
<waltman> The whole frickin' issue is in trying to UPDATE mysql!
<waltman> He also asked me if I had sudo access.
<waltman> after I'd already pasted a bunch of sudo output.
<jthan> lol
<waltman> I finally fixed it!
<princedimond> how did u do it ? what was the missing link?
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> princedimond: Nothing I tried in apt-get worked, but it turned out just installing the .deb manually with dpkg -i worked! I thought I'd tried that last week when I first discovered the problem, but I guess not?
<rmg51> :)
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<princedimond> (rmg51): always good to go back and retrace the steps :)
<jedijf> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS released
<jedijf> We recommend that all users read the 14.04.4 release notes, which
<jedijf> document caveats and workarounds for known issues, as well as more
<jedijf> in-depth notes on the release itself.  They are available at:
<jedijf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<jedijf> especially waltman thanks Mark S. ;-)
<jedijf> drat, where's the takeback button
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-19
<rmg51> it has now been logged for the world to see :P
<rmg51> blame ubuntulog
 * princedimond runs ubuntu 15.10 XD
 * princedimond likes bleeding edge technology
<jthan> You should use GEntoo, then :-p
<princedimond> i dont want to have to wait for it though :P
<jthan> Exactly..... You should use Gentoo then
<princedimond> ill run an ubuntu dist. when it hits first beta usually
<princedimond> i meant to compile :P
<princedimond> even ubuntu betas are stable enough for daily use for me
<jthan> I figured..
<jthan> haha
<jthan> and yeah, I've used a beta before.. seemed okay
<princedimond> occasionally ill run an alpha build but i dont have any testing machines available at the moment ... my hardware is scattared due to a life crisis i just went thruogh
<princedimond> mostly they are fine ...w orse thing i had happen with an early ubuntu release is my graphics server failed... i jsut wrote my own xorg.conf file and stuck it in there ... was good to go :)
<princedimond> that was a long time ago though
<princedimond> i think taht was at like 6.06 or 6.10 something like that
<jthan> I'm trying to remember which version I last used.. I think 8.04 maybe.
<princedimond> for early relase ?
<jthan> Just in general
<princedimond> i like to use the early builds and report bugs and stuff :) to me that is fun
<jthan> I'd like to fix bugs. That sounds like more fun than just finding them.
<princedimond> i do the same thing for MS and google product too when i can
 * princedimond sucks at coding :(
<princedimond> im just really slow at it
<jthan> You don't always have to code to fix bugs
<princedimond> can read it and understand it ... but writing it ... whole nother ball game
<princedimond> true...
<princedimond> i still use ubuntu today ... but i use many OSs mainly for support reasons hehe and at work im required to run windo$e
<jthan> I use ARch.
<jthan> Boxes at work are rhel/CentoS
<princedimond> nice ... :)
<princedimond> i used arch for a while till i broke the install beyond my repair capabilities
<princedimond> i like arch actually ... next best thing to gentoo :)
<princedimond> clients here are windows ... servers linux based but im not sure exactly which distro we use
<princedimond> in your opinion ... better to use centos for a server or stickwith what i know and use ubuntu ? jw/
<jthan> Uhh.. I personally think it's a good skill to learn CentOS/RHEL because so many places use it.
<jthan> I've honestly never admin'd a Debian or Ubuntu server
<princedimond> i have two machines im thinking of turning into servers ...
<princedimond> for various uses
<jthan> I use Arch on my personal servers, too
<princedimond> unfortunately i gotta fix the hard drive controller on my sunfire x4150 :(
<princedimond> not sure what happened there
<princedimond> hmmm interesting
<princedimond> im also starting to heavily get into virtualization ... which is what i intend to do with one of mys ervers is use it as a VM box and host a bunch of different OSs
<jthan> Well that's a good use
<princedimond> the other eone will be a self hosted cloud media box more than likely
<princedimond> it will run a plex server and all that yummy goodness on it :)
<princedimond> is mythtv still a decent use or is that outdated these days? lol
<jthan> It's got a new name
<jthan> but I think it's still an active project
<princedimond> oooo i could never get one setup properly back in the day .. and that was with the hauppauge 300 capture card lol
<princedimond> ill haev to look back into it maybe?
<princedimond> do u know what the name of the project is ?
<jthan> I do not, no.
<princedimond> no worries i can look it up at some pont .
<princedimond> im at work so research comes intermittantly lol between robot operations lol
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> howdy
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-20
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<waltman> Hi bear.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-02-21
<jthan> Any Linux Mint users?  Be sure you didn't get the iso that was up in the time the site was hacked!
<lazyPower> lolwut
<lazyPower> jthan - mint upstream got hacked?
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<lazyPower> yeah wow - http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<lazyPower> late to the party, but thats intense
<pleia2> really bad
<lazyPower> clem must be tired of fighting fires right about now
<jthan> Yeah. it's pretty crazy. lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<icey> teddy-dbear: you're so steadfast, here every day even when nobody else responds ;-)
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<teddy-dbear> that's the life of a teddy bear :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<InHisName> ahoy, matey !
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<princedimond> konnichiwa :) lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-02-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> yes, a good morning to all (at least, to all for whom it is morning)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> what up teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> nothing but bad weather :P
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything esle
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-02-18
<InHisName> Only about 6 more months to the 8th Birthday for the topic last set.
<swift110> really
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-10
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-11
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-12
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-13
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-14
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2020-02-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
